# ChristieAcres Homesteading in Sequim



## ChristieAcres

Yes, it has taken some time to get to this point, but now past the contingencies, and now moving towards closing :bouncy:

We opted for this property due to it meeting all of our criteria.

The property is just over 5 acres, mostly wooded, cleared area where a mobile was, power, septic, and private well. There is plenty of timber for building our retirement log home. Yes, for retirement, but we aren't there, yet. The well/water tests all came back great. The well puts out 8gpm, pump works well, and the water quality is very good (no filtering or treatment needed). 

I'll post pics soon!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Congrats Lori!!!! Looking forward to those pics! Knowing you, you'll have every square inch of that land looking like a paradise garden in no time.  How's the soil there?



.


----------



## sss3

Well, that's exciting.


----------



## ChristieAcres

CajunSunshine said:


> Congrats Lori!!!! Looking forward to those pics! Knowing you, you'll have every square inch of that land looking like a paradise garden in no time.  How's the soil there?
> 
> .


 The property has "virgin" soil, 2nd growth trees (log home trees, DH calls a lot of them- Douglas Fir), marketable timber that must be cleared so we can build, and we are moving enough trees, fruit bearing bushes/vines/plants, perennial veggies, list goes on and on. We are likely bringing only half our fruit trees and what we are leaving here will be a wonderful homesteading property for the next owner (s). The move will go in steps...

After the Closing, DH is going to do some logging, and then schedule to have some dirt work done. Our plan to put two 40' shipping containers there, with a wide area between them, a roof over that, and then DH will have a dry place to work (since he won't have a shop). We will be getting a singlewide mobile home and live in that while DH builds our retirement home. He will be building pump and well houses, before we hook up to the well. After that, we can bring in the mobile home.

Right now, I am working on my Loan Originator class, will be renewing my license to become a Loan Officer again. I addition, I will continue to be a Realtor when we move. My goal is to work very hard, so we can build out of pocket without too many delays. Fortunately, all the logs are there!


----------



## CajunSunshine

lorichristie said:


> Our plan to put two 40' shipping containers there, with a wide area between them, a roof over that, and then DH will have a dry place to work (since he won't have a shop).


Now that is a clever idea! I hope you post pics of this, too! (Especially the roof part.) 

I'm so glad you found a place to call home that meets all of your needs...and virgin soil, too...now, that's special!


.


----------



## dkhern

not trying to bash or anything but ive never heard of a loan origionator license; elaborate please and congrats on the new property and good luck


----------



## Bret

Good work. Inch by inch.


----------



## Homesteader

Way to go Lori C!!


----------



## Homesteader

dkhern, just google it for washington, here's a quote from a section:

"This License is required for: &#8226; Individuals originating loans for licensed Mortgage Brokers and Consumer Loan Companies &#8226; Independent contractor processors representing licensed or exempt Mortgage Brokers and Consumer Loan Companies &#8226; Individuals originating loans for a Credit Union Service Organizations (CUSOs)"


----------



## CountryWannabe

Congratulations on your new property!!

Mary


----------



## Jan in CO

Sounds perfect! Glad you found one that meets your requirements, and will work for you! Good luck on working until you can get the house built. I think that's a smart idea, not to have an extra payment for the house! Do post pics when you can! Exciting!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement, everyone! Each day brings us closer...patience, must employ patience.

The goal is to get the property paid off within five years and build out of pocket. This will be an adventure, for sure!


----------



## ronbre

very exciting


----------



## FarmChix

Congrats! It has to feel good to relieve a little of the stress!


----------



## ChristieAcres

FarmChix said:


> Congrats! It has to feel good to relieve a little of the stress!


 This is relieving a LOT, just knowing my hard working DH will get to retire, I mean REALLY RETIRE without constantly worrying about bills. I will likely work for the next ten years. Although I will miss this property, I feel this move will be great in so many ways. A lot of work is ahead, but in the short term, and I can handle that!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Sounds like the perfect place with a little of you & your dh's hard work will be like heaven I'm sure.
Please post pictures along the way if you think of it & if that's OK to ask, would Love to see the progress along the way.


----------



## jwal10

How many sq. ft. are you thinking? Sounds like you are trying to get this far enough along, so you can move in, before selling the other property and having all that money for retirement, Yes? That is how we did it, just 3 very small easy to care for cabins/cottages. Yes, a lot of work but you seem to thrive on it. Hope and pray all goes well for both of you, and as planned....James


----------



## Honey Berry

Congratulations on your exciting news! It sounds like you and your DH are in for a great adventure!


----------



## Kasota

Lori, what terrific news! Congratulations!

There's just something wonderful about having a goal and a project and something to work and build. I'm sure looking forward to seeing the pictures and hearing about your new adventure!


----------



## clovis

Congrats!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> How many sq. ft. are you thinking? Sounds like you are trying to get this far enough along, so you can move in, before selling the other property and having all that money for retirement, Yes? That is how we did it, just 3 very small easy to care for cabins/cottages. Yes, a lot of work but you seem to thrive on it. Hope and pray all goes well for both of you, and as planned....James


Probably 1200 sq ft on the main floor with a loft of 700 sq ft or so, adjoining the cat-walk along one side of our home. We only want a one bedroom home with an open loft for now. Fortunately, my DH is one motivated guy. So, we sit down, figure out what we agree should be done, and I get out of his way :run: We were talking about the well system a short while ago. I do have quite a list of tasks to do, myself. Teamwork, where it can be done, works wonders on speeding up everything. 

I'll probably do a blog, then link to it on a new thread with an occasional pic. Thank you for the good wishes and prayers!


----------



## clovis

Are you going to have the logs milled into square sided logs for the house?


----------



## ChristieAcres

clovis said:


> Are you going to have the logs milled into square sided logs for the house?


 No, we aren't since the method DH will be using doesn't require it. He will build a Butt and Pass style log home. It will be the style he did 30 years ago, after taking Skip Ellworth's class (now called a Seminar and they are held in Las Vegas). Here is a link to the current Ellsworth Site, be sure and click on Student Log Homes. The landing page features a log home in the same style we are building.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Got the news this morning, we will be delayed until the 1st week of April. This is fine, however, but we are anxious to close!


----------



## clovis

Lori,

As you can tell, I don't know much about log homes. Are they hard to heat and cool? Do they hold heat in the winter, and stay cool in the summer?

I'm off to read up on B & P log homes.


----------



## ChristieAcres

clovis said:


> Lori,
> 
> As you can tell, I don't know much about log homes. Are they hard to heat and cool? Do they hold heat in the winter, and stay cool in the summer?
> 
> I'm off to read up on B & P log homes.


According to those I know who have them, they can be made to be fairly energy efficient, but that requires properly sealing wherever needed, and is contingent upon how many windows are in the home (also energy efficiency of those windows). Some choose to finish off some of the interior walls with rough hewn woods or in other ways, over the logs. We won't be doing that as we like the log look too much. They do stay cooler in the summer.


----------



## Tricky Grama

Sooo happy for you! Good luck, prayers & good thoughts.

Patty


----------



## ChristieAcres

Clovis, I asked DH about his experience with heating/cooling the log home he built and also lived in for ten years. He explained the that log homes work a bit differently. The logs absorb heat, passively emitting it, which increases the efficiency of heating. That said, he also confirmed the importance of sealing any air leaks. His log home stayed cool during the summer.


----------



## dancingfatcat

Are you staying in the same area your in now?? I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## ChristieAcres

dancingfatcat said:


> Are you staying in the same area your in now?? I'm so happy for you guys


 No, moving away from 59" of annual rain to around 20" of annual rain, with a great producing well w/much better water, natural springs on the property, a month longer growing season rock, better hunting and fishing, too. Thanks, we are very happy about our impending move!


----------



## ChristieAcres

It is finally now coming together, closing Monday or Tuesday of next week! I am working on our travel trailer on Friday, to get it ready. Next week, we will be hauling our trailer to the property and setting it up. Then, begins the work of digging up and moving fruit trees, too!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Signing appointment tomorrow for us and Closing scheduled for Tuesday! I was hired this week by iRealty Virtual Brokers and just passed my Loan Originator course exam. Next step, schedule and take the State test.


----------



## stamphappy

First of all congratulations! Your new place sounds wonderful with the springs, longer growing season, hunting, etc...I'm sorry we never got together, I'm extremely shy and am saddened by the missed opportunity. 

Sounds like your husband is chomping at the bit to get started and I love the idea of the work area. So clever! 

Before you leave our area, just a quick question I've been meaning to ask...When you and DH go out crabbing and shrimping, do you can the crab and shrimp? And after processing, are the shrimp super rubbery? We just got our first boat last year and we froze all of the meats but it's not a great way to preserve. I want to can the meats but am wondering about the texture of our wonderful Hood Canal shrimp & crab after the long processing time. 

Again, congratulations!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am sending you a PM. As for canning seafood, visit the OR site of the USDA, which has a great PDF you can download. I can Salmon and Crab, not Hood Canal Shrimp. We also freeze Crab in whole milk...you put the crab meat in a ziploc, add the milk, remove air, and seal. This is great for chowders, soups, etc... The canned crab is best used for crab cakes and recipes calling for canned crab. It tastes a lot better than the commercially canned crab, but not suitable for crab cocktails. The texture is good for canned or frozen in milk (that latter has an even better taste). We freeze our Hood Canal Shrimp in saltwater, excellent, with nice texture.


----------



## ChristieAcres

:banana:Our property has closed!:banana:

If I have time, I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Kasota

Whoooo hoooooo!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! What a great day for you!!!!


----------



## stamphappy

Hurray for you!!! Now the hard work begins....


----------



## ChristieAcres

stamphappy said:


> Hurray for you!!! Now the hard work begins....


 All the work will be done in stages, but we aren't scared of work. I am in good physical condition, but DH is in athlete condition, and more importantly? We were blessed with offers of help, DH has 3 big strong DS's, and even my DD and her fiancÃ©, have offered to come help. There are some guys chomping at the bit to help with the eventual log home building, logging, log peeling, etc... There is plenty of room for all our family and friends to camp out there, too. Our new property has hookups for one RV (power, water, septic) and also had that singlewide (all hookups remaining). When we get one, it will be put in the same place. Here are some pics :clap:


----------



## ChristieAcres

There is also an outhouse on the property, looks a bit rough, but DH will put some siding on it (spruce it right up). A good 4 acres of this property is heavily forested. We won't be clear cutting, as we like our privacy. However, there are plenty of nice log home type trees - Douglas Fir. There are some enormous ones, too big for our home, as well.


----------



## Mickey

Beautiful property Lori. Congratulations. I'm looking forward to photos of your progress as you go through the building process.


----------



## Belldandy

Congrats! It looks like paradise!

Did you say you would be getting a single-wide? Would you be living in that until the log home is complete?

Good,luck!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Belldandy said:


> Congrats! It looks like paradise!
> 
> Did you say you would be getting a single-wide? Would you be living in that until the log home is complete?
> 
> Good,luck!


Thanks and yes, that is our plan. We just got back from getting the power turned on, meeting with the Power of Attorney (daughter of the Seller, who sadly has Alzheimers). As soon as the rain lets up a bit, we will start moving our fruit trees, and dig up what we will also move there. I am so glad I did so much propagation!


----------



## ChristieAcres

While we were out on the property today, I noticed dozens of Daffodils, blooming.

Here is a pic:


----------



## ChristieAcres

The pond scene below, is seen from our new property edge, as our property line runs alongside this pond. It will be visible from the home site. So far, the only thing moved there, is our travel trailer...

I'll try to get a few pics of DH standing by one of the larger trees, to give a better idea how big many of these trees are. There are quite a few too big for the log home!


----------



## AnnieinBC

Your property is beautiful. What a great adventure!


----------



## Kasota

Your place is beautiful!!! Oh, you must be so excited!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We spent the last two days and one night there, really enjoyed being there! It is almost always very quiet, except for nature sounds. I'll post more pics tomorrow. DH did some logging, limbed them, and I helped him move the logs (he placed two horizontal and is setting the logs on them to keep them up off the ground). He also got our trailer all set up, worked on the well, and now we have running water! We were able to use an older pressure tank, still in good working order, and the well pump was working well, too. The water is excellent!


----------



## RomeGrower

That certainly looks like the Northwest to me. Beautiful part of the world. I'm excited for you guys. We also just bought 4 acres in the country and are busy with the transition. It's a lot of work, but very rewarding. It may take a little while to get our new gardens up to par.


----------



## ChristieAcres

RomeGrower said:


> That certainly looks like the Northwest to me. Beautiful part of the world. I'm excited for you guys. We also just bought 4 acres in the country and are busy with the transition. It's a lot of work, but very rewarding. It may take a little while to get our new gardens up to par.


 Thanks, wishing you the best, and returned congratulations! Today, our kind neighbor came down with his excavator and dug up (4) fruit trees. DH just dug up the 5th, and they are all in the equipment trailer, heading for their new home in the morning... Gardening? This year will be interesting with more serious gardening by next year. However, I will have an instant garden due to so much propagation and my extra Christie Acres inventory.


----------



## katy

Congratulations !!! Beautiful land and potential and license. Go gettem, I know you can do this.


----------



## ChristieAcres

My DH worked hard to get all (5) fruit trees planted, then he began logging. I had some real estate work to do, so didn't get to help him as much as I wanted to today. Tomorrow, I'll be helping a lot more with everything. We don't have any more planting to do, but plenty of logging, and I can carry the branches to the burn pile. I'll also do more exploring on our property. I was going to post pics, but can't for some reason. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## unregistered358967

Amazing....you're living a dream. Congrats!!  I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Bret

Fun update. Inspires.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are a few pics:




























What do you think Sam?










I love, love, love it here, yipeeeee!










This Liberty Apple is pretty happy, too!


----------



## RomeGrower

lorichristie said:


> My DH worked hard to get all (5) fruit trees planted, then he began logging. I had some real estate work to do, so didn't get to help him as much as I wanted to today. Tomorrow, I'll be helping a lot more with everything. We don't have any more planting to do, but plenty of logging, and I can carry the branches to the burn pile. I'll also do more exploring on our property. I was going to post pics, but can't for some reason. I'll try again tomorrow!


Couldn't you buy or rent a chipper and make use of all those branches? Exploring and dreaming are two of the cooest parts about a new place. Are your fruit trees mostly young and apples or a variety?


----------



## ChristieAcres

RomeGrower said:


> Couldn't you buy or rent a chipper and make use of all those branches? Exploring and dreaming are two of the cooest parts about a new place. Are your fruit trees mostly young and apples or a variety?


 Envision 100ft tall trees, mostly Cedar, and that results in a LOT of branches! We are working way too hard to take time out to chip them right now, but will have time once we are moved onto the property to do some of that.

Most from 1999, just 2 that were 2 years old... We now have (6) more going tomorrow morning. That equals (11) fruit trees, just a few more after that, as we will be leaving the rest here. One is way too big to dig up, our Bing Cherry. We will have 3 types of Asian Pear (2 trees), 1 Bartlett Pear, 2 Italian Prune, 1 Cherry (not sure which type, eating or cooking), 2 Gravenstein Apple, 2 Liberty Apple, and 1 Frost Peach. I'll also bring my Fig and Walnut trees (1 of each). The youngest trees were the Frost Peach and an Italian Prune.


----------



## RomeGrower

Cool. We are leaving all our fruit trees, but will take a few of the smallest other trees we recently planted. We just bought 11 blueberry bushes that will go in next weekend. We'll purchase new apple, peach and pear trees along with more blueberry and blackberry bushes in the Fall. 

I can see why you have too much to do to mulch everything up now. It's a lot of work to get set up. I'm going to miss my 3 bin compost piles for a little while until I can get the new ones set up. I'll bring a little over, but there's too much to bring it all. 

Do you have a garden space to plant in yet? We had ours rototilled a month ago, but did not plant yet. We have a lot of seedlings I wanted to get in the ground, but I'm glad I didn't because it is supposed to be 27 degrees tomorrow here. There will be a lot of planting this weekend and next weekend. 

I'll put some pictures up some time, but thanks for yours. It's nice to see what you have going on.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We didn't want to leave fruit trees that were producing so well, 10+ years old, so it was definitely worth it to move them. There were 2 younger ones. 

Each time we come, I'll be bringing 11 or 12 (5) gallon buckets of rich garden soil. Sure I could buy it, but I worked on getting this soil very rich, and would like to bring what I can. I left my largest rhubarb, but since I propagated them, had extra 2 year olds to bring with me. The same goes for other plants/bushes/vines. 

No garden area, yet, but that starts with the permaculture orchard. I will be gardening around all the fruit trees. DH wants to put in a garden, but we aren't sure yet, where it will be best. Once we finish this first logging, we will have that figured out, I am sure. Compost? I will be bringing some ready compost, but already have begun to compost on our new property.

Will be happy to see your pics, and yes, all this is hard work... The work we are doing now will net us $5k in timber sales, and also accomplish a lot more!


----------



## gunsmithgirl

Congrats Lori, beautiful property.. wishing you the best in your new homestead!


----------



## Pony

Just now saw this thread. CONGRATULATIONS, Lori!!! I can't tell you how absolutely thrilled I am for you!

Wait. Yes I can.

I am absolutely THRILLED for you and your hubs!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thank you for the kind words Pony and gunsmithgirl! It has truly been an adventure so far...

All 11 fruit trees will survive, blooming, and likely fruit on almost every one this year (!!!). The Blueberry is also doing well. Every Alpine is happily blooming, already acclimated, and there are a number of plants there waiting to be planted. 

Tonight, I am exhausted, hundreds upon hundreds of branches, so many to pick up and toss. I'll be home a few days to recuperate, doing real estate work, while DH mans everything at our new homestead! He has some logging left to do and has promised to be extra careful, since I won't be there. DH has a lot of experience logging by himself, but one can never be too careful.

Despite my DH being beyond whipped himself, he was talking about where we would be putting our garden...where the chickens will go...and our log home, too, of course. He is stoked!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are some logging related pics from our new property:









I wouldn't recommend doing this with just any truck. Our old F250 looks rough, but is highly reinforced to do this work. DH uses an 8k winch with his home-built log boom.










Here are the results of the logging so far, yes, branches still evident on the ground...don't remind me, lol!









Gives perspective, seeing DH beside the logs. 









Branches, branches, and more branches... Here, you must get a burn permit, and this will be control-burned, in stages only.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We worked very hard, but took time out on Easter to be thankful, and rested, a little anyway...


----------



## ChristieAcres

The fruit trees; here is the 2nd load, and what they look like now:










On the left, is Larry the Logger, who brought down his excavator to dig up our fruit trees, and set them in DH's equipment trailer. Larry is now 86 years young...










This is how we moved the fruit trees out of the trailer, and how they were set into the holes. DH is standing next to our King Apple trees and our trusty dog, Sam poses, too.











Here are three of our fruit trees.










A few more fruit trees, behind some of the potted plants I brought from our last property.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Permaculture orchard style will be one of my gardening choices:










The beginning...


----------



## ChristieAcres

We have Trilliums throughout our forested areas...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I was thrilled to find these:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here was my Easter dinner, not too bad for preparing in an RV:


----------



## Pony

lorichristie said:


> Branches, branches, and more branches... Here, you must get a burn permit, and this will be control-burned, in stages only.


You need GOATS! They'll make short work of those branches. They LOVE piney type trees. 

Yup. Goats. Lots of goats!


----------



## Homesteader

LC-Congrats honey!!!!!!! Whoop this is great! What a beautiful place!


----------



## ChristieAcres

> You need GOATS! They'll make short work of those branches. They LOVE piney type trees.
> 
> Yup. Goats. Lots of goats!


 Great pic, thanks! I haven't quite talked DH into goats...wonder if I could borrow a few local ones...?

"This is your life," kept coming to my mind, this past week. Hard work, but happy work, that accomplishes an objective to move forward in life. Of course, there are benefits to lifting and tossing hundreds of branches, digging holes, shoveling dirt, and walking most of the day... In this case, what doesn't kill you, gets you in great shape fast! Key is lifting properly, not straining the back, of course.


----------



## Pony

lorichristie said:


> Great pic, thanks! I haven't quite talked DH into goats...wonder if I could borrow a few local ones...?
> 
> "This is your life," kept coming to my mind, this past week. Hard work, but happy work, that accomplishes an objective to move forward in life. Of course, there are benefits to lifting and tossing hundreds of branches, digging holes, shoveling dirt, and walking most of the day... In this case, what doesn't kill you, gets you in great shape fast! Key is lifting properly, not straining the back, of course.


Does DH like goat meat? You don't have to go with dairy (though Nubians are the best breed ever - just ask me!) Some scrub goats would eat through all that brush and branches, and you would have a freezer full of tasty meat when they're done.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Pony said:


> Does DH like goat meat? You don't have to go with dairy (though Nubians are the best breed ever - just ask me!) Some scrub goats would eat through all that brush and branches, and you would have a freezer full of tasty meat when they're done.


 I will certainly pass this on, would like a dairy goat, too... One never knows?!:hobbyhors


----------



## unregistered358967

Seconding the goats! When I lived in CA they had a rent-a-goat thing and the shepherd would get paid to bring them out to munch away what the city needed cleaning up. Brilliant. Those little buggers ate everything. I'd pass them twice a day and chuckled at how much they got accomplished..


----------



## elkhound

yall are one heck of a husband and wife team !! yall rock !!

i love all the pictures !


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks elkhound! It does take work to be a good team, as we sometimes want to go in different directions at the same time, lol... I have found, it works best to each work on tasks we are most driven to, go full steam ahead...not interrupt each other, and it works out great. Otherwise, on joint projects, a meeting of the minds first, then all goes well...

While walking the property last, I found even more springs on our property! We will have no problem finding a spot for a hand-pump... Also, other news? Tomorrow, hoping to look at a mobile for our property. It sure has been tough finding one in that area! Our truck is broken down, DH is getting the part tomorrow morning, and we are heading back so he can fix it, then back/forth constantly, to get everything done. Now that I have net service at both places, I can keep up with my work!


----------



## Kasota

I have so enjoyed this thread and all the beautiful pictures...seeing it all coming together! Just tickled pink for you! It all looks so lovely!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, Kasota! After a few disappointments today, I feel encouraged :benice: I'll take and post more pics tomorrow.

DH is working on his truck, had a part fail on it, had to do with the clutch, a known faulty part, couldn't even find one at a junk yard! He found out why, high demand for the same part, so he had to buy new. So, he is going to fix his truck tomorrow morning.

We went to look at two mobile homes today and feel a bit discouraged about it. The first one looked great on the outside, walked in, and the kitchen layout would work well...then walked into the living room to find the floor buckled, standing water in the hall, and all other rooms had buckled floors. No roof leak, but pipes had burst, and no one had taken care of it. The owner is out of State and had no idea of its condition. So, I texted him, as he had asked me to. Then, we went to look at the 2nd one, roof was gone, and it was demolish material. There were no other ones to look at locally.

On our way back to the property, I got a text from the first mobile owner, who offered it to us for free. DH is considering it, but knows he would be taking on a big project. His eldest DS offered to come help for an entire weekend and said he knew his two DB's would also come help this month. We would have a month to remove the porch, carport (both built very well), an add-on, put axles under it, and do what would be needed to insure it could be moved. DH will be making that decision tomorrow, after he looks at it again, inspects it underneath, and will make sure the source of the water leak is identified and shut off (imagine that, good grief!). The owner thought his mobile just had a little water damage and that the water was turned off, and had been faithfully paying his monthly fees. The management seemed to be clueless, couldn't explain how there could be standing water in it (?). Update tomorrow!

We are heading back to our other property tomorrow, as shrimping season starts Saturday, and our boat is moored and ready!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is Kyle, one of my 3 newest DS's, Len's youngest one:










Kyle is a Heavy Equipment Operator, right now a Crane Operator, soon to be trained to be a Tugboat Captain. He offered to do our dirtwork for us, using a mini excavator we rented.










Kyle worked pretty hard, put in 8 hours working for us...










This area will get some fill dirt, leveled more, and this is where the shipping containers will go.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A re-purposed sign, was there when we bought it:











We have some larger trees on our property, here is one:










I keep finding little springs...










More Nettles...










I walked on the upper part of our property to check out all the boulders...










Pics I took while I walked through our forest...










There were quite a few unusual shaped trees...










Another one...










More boulders and cool tree...










At first, I thought this was a cave...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Check out this tree:










A friend of ours brought a Timber Buyer to evaluate our trees. Turns out we have quite a few "telephone/electric pole quality" trees. Despite the curvy unusual ones, there are many very straight minimally tapered, very tall trees. We may sell some, but more to thin the forest, also reserving what we need to build our log home with.


----------



## dancingfatcat

Speaking of goats, in Washington state, there is a group called "Rent a Ruminent". They travel everywhere to clear land  They may even have groups in other states, check them out http://www.rentaruminant.com/


----------



## Solar Geek

Your property is strikingly beautiful. And your pictures take me on a walk with you!
We just built in 2012 after buying 50 acres in 2010. I admire that you can do so much yourselves. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChristieAcres

dancingfatcat said:


> Speaking of goats, in Washington state, there is a group called "Rent a Ruminent". They travel everywhere to clear land  They may even have groups in other states, check them out http://www.rentaruminant.com/


 Will not be clearing much of our property, except for our building site, and we will be thinning trees. I will check into that group as we will indeed have many branches... Thanks for posting!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Solar Geek said:


> Your property is strikingly beautiful. And your pictures take me on a walk with you!
> We just built in 2012 after buying 50 acres in 2010. I admire that you can do so much yourselves.
> Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you, really enjoyed walking through it in the warmth of the sunshine. Our weather seemed to go from Winter to very early Spring, straight to Summer (?!). Of course, then hits a dreary rainy day. Just not nearly as much rain at our new property :thumb: I am grateful DH can do so much of the work, as that will make a huge difference to our future. We will also be looking into solar, so I'll be in touch


----------



## ChristieAcres

Meant to post this pic, our little Great Divide:


----------



## ChristieAcres

You'd never know from my pictures, our immediate neighboring property has this house and view! Since we are building up higher, there will be a view of some sort from our home, too.









Here is the view from the deck:










I feed the goldfish for the sweet lady who owns this home. She has dementia, so is in a care center, and her daughter brings her home to visit at least once a month. We got to meet her a week ago, were invited in to see her beautiful log home, and enjoyed visiting with her most of all (she is 94). Their log home was a kit home, assembled prior, then shipped, and reassembled on their property (they had designed their home, floorplan, everything). This couple finished the entire interior themselves and took incredible care of their log home. It literally only looks a few years old and has stood there for over 30 years...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just when we think we have a plan, poof, there goes the options for implementing it...namely finding an affordable singlewide mobile, LOL! So, we explored other options, since we needed to move forward (get our shipping containers and start moving everything...). After checking prices on all the RV's for sale, we opted to buy this, and will pick it up Wednesday or Thursday. Yes, a 34' motorhome, here is the pic. DH test-drove it, was satisfied with it mechanically, and can fix any little thing wrong with it. Almost everything works perfectly, but DH told me it needs thermal couplers, and a few other small fixes. This one has a full size bed in the rear bedroom, then the table, and the couch also make into beds. The shower is behind a separate door, across the hall, from the bathroom, and the Seller mentioned the "real" toilet a few times, lol. It comes with a 6.5kw generator, all the basics, and we have everything else we need. It probably also includes all the silverware, dishes, etc..., but doesn't matter as we have more than enough. After we pick it up, I'll post some interior shots.

So, our compromise, which makes us both happy, is live in this motorhome, and then DH will build a 2 room cabin (one room for my office with the other one for our washer). Later, that cabin will be converted to a nice garden/guest cabin.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just took a walk around the property, figured out where DH will be building the little log pump house, also hiked our Slab Camp Trail together, and discussed our building plans more. While walking through our forest, we were also deciding which trees were suitable for certain parts of our future home. 

DH wanted to explore a bit, so we went on a walk down the road and checked out a log home, built around a hundred years ago. This one is being used as a vacation home, very rustic, and no running water! They have an outhouse and there is a creek on the property. We also discovered there are some great areas for Morels and Chanterelles. The latter should be growing on our property come Fall. 

Just considering the pros and cons about living in a motorhome and having a little cabin, too, we both are feeling really good about the decision! After reading a post by Texican, I am intent on installing a hand-pump.


----------



## elkhound

how are the fruit trees doing with setting fruit? i am curious about this as its only time i ever seen a large fruit tree moved with blooms popping out on it.can you tell if they are setting fruit?


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> how are the fruit trees doing with setting fruit? i am curious about this as its only time i ever seen a large fruit tree moved with blooms popping out on it.can you tell if they are setting fruit?


 The Gravenstein, Liberty, and King Apple trees are setting fruit (not very much, but any is great). The Asian Pear tree and Cherry tree are also setting fruit (very little cherries, though). Yes, it is traumatic to move trees, but we have done it before, and most that were blooming produced a little fruit. We also took 1/2 our Mason Bees...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since we don't need our 19' travel trailer, we listed in on CL. Tomorrow, I have at least two people coming to look at it. I think we will have it sold!


----------



## Bret

Out with the old. In with the new. Less is more. It is so true. Keep building, planting enjoying and inspiring.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Great news! We sold our travel trailer, amid constant calls/texts/emails. It got a bit crazy... I had listed it at a price to sell, as we found a motorhome we wanted, and were paid more than we listed it at. The Buyer told me, she was paying me more due to my honesty and integrity. I had just tried to be very forthright, as I wanted the Buyer to know the exact condition, nothing to hide is my motto there. It was priced, considering its condition, as well. When we sell cars or bigger items on CL, I set appts, then don't allow others to bump them. So, back to the motorhome...

We test drove it, negotiated on the price, bought it, and DH drove it to our property (with me following him, Clients in my car, which was funny). He gets almost to our driveway, then the transmission hose blew, yep transmission fluid trailing behind, just barely got the motorhome up our driveway. So, what did we get? To save me time, I copied and pasted an excellent description of what we bought & here are the pics:


> 1988 GEORGIE BOY IN VERY ATTRACTIVE CONDITION! This 33.5-foot Class A Motor This motor home has loads of outside storage and a DRIVER SIDE DOOR! This unit has LOW MILEAGE, and 3 new BATTERIES, has EMERGENCY STARTER SWITCH! CRUISE AIR, CRUISE-CONTROL, TRANSMISSION COOLER! SEPERATE WATER AND WASTE TANKS, as well as a 60 gallon FUEL TANK (with a 6.5 KW Onan Generator hooked high on the tank), Spare tire on the back, COMPLETE HOOKUP for TOW PACKAGE on the back, This unit has automatic HYDRAULIC levelers operated in front driver seat with lamps. Easy access IN AND OUT with three SHORT STEPS! This is your living area with interior in terrific condition â 2 swivel chairs with small pull-out table between (storage underneath). VERY COMFORTABLE!! The couch pulls out into a BED. The living area also has a small wine cooler rack. The front has 2 big Captain's Chairs, which recline and swivel. The generator can be switched on here or outside in the generator compartment.* Over the chairs is a pull-down BUNK BED*. Stereo cassette/radio with speakers throughout the unit. To left of the entrance door is a COMPLETE KITCHEN with its four-burner range, with hood and fan vent, convection/microwave COMBO, electric/gas refrigerator/freezer (freezer on top), and double porcelain sink with drawers & storage underneath! There is also an under-cupboard coffee pot. Across from the counter/sink is a booth-type dinette which folds down to a DOUBLE SIZED BED with storage and gas hot water heater underneath! Down the hall on the left is a pull-out PANTRY! There is also a double door closet with lamps next to refrigerator/freezer. To the right is a private bath with small vanity and medicine cabinet above and commode with cupboards above plus fan vent. There is a skylight over the tub/shower. Down further in the hall is a bedroom with accordion door. There is a double sized bed (with a 40-gallon water storage tank underneath with a twelve volt water pump) to the right with plenty of overhead storage and small clothes closet to left. There is a dressing table with fold-up mirror and a clothes hamper under a little table top. There is an electric lamp hooked to the L-shaped counter/vanity and inside is the INVERTER as well as a switch for electric or generator. Next to the bed is an emergency exit window. The unit also has 2 gas furnaces with separate thermostats-one in bedroom, 1 in kitchen. Dual air conditioners â 1 in the bedroom and 1 in living area, plus a vent in the kitchen. The DCOR is GREAT with BEAUTIFUL cabinets, mini blinds and curtains, as well as carpeting! The unit is also well lit with lamps under cupboards, in shower, in hallway and everywhere! They are 12 v lamps.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We have revised our plans, so we will live in the motorhome until our log home is completed. DH is going to build a 2-room log cabin, for my office and utility room. That will be converted to a garden/guest cabin later.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since I got it tidied up a bit, here are some pics of the interior of the motorhome, will serve our needs very well:


----------



## ChristieAcres

It took DH a few hours to fix the motorhome, but he says we could take her on a trip anytime now. I'd feel a bit funny traveling in a rig this big, but if DH wants to go somewhere, I am sure I'll get used to it. The front bucket seats can be turned in any direction. That is very convenient if we have company! In one picture, you see a small table with two swivel chairs. That table is a fold-up type, so it shortens, and the couch folds out into a bed. DH will be making some repairs inside, little stuff mostly. I am replacing the pull down shades & will be doing some work on the bedroom walls. I'd like to tear out the carpet, but that can wait.


----------



## jwal10

Are you going to sell the other property soon and move to the new property full time?

....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> Are you going to sell the other property soon and move to the new property full time?
> 
> ....James


 The reverse. The motorhome cost us $4,250, which we thought was reasonable, compared to everything else available that size. An older singlewide can easily run $6,000 or more, in any reasonable condition. Since we sold our other travel trailer for $2,200, it was less painful. DH has begun to fix all the little stuff, and there is plenty of those to address. The last owner didn't fix anything. If something stopped working, he would just stop using it. If a cupboard had any issue, he would just tape it shut. The kitchen sink had a leak, so he just put a container under it :doh: The water heater intermittently works, so you need to keep turning it on/off/on to get it to work. DH will be fixing that, next. Funny thing, he is walking back and forth talking about everything he is fixing. I actually wish he would take a few days off, as I hope to get him to a chiropractor (he thinks he needs an adjustment, tweaked his back). That won't keep him down, just can't stop himself from fixing stuff. A short while ago, he fixed the furnace issue. Despite all that needs fixed, we are very pleased! There is way more to be thankful for, than complain about. We will be fixing up our motorhome, so everything works well, and it is more functional for us. I'll be ripping out the carpet, old linoleum, and then we will replace it. I'd prefer to use bamboo and since this is a relatively small space, shouldn't be that expensive. Back to priority thoughts...

I am closing another transaction by Monday, so I have very happy Clients, and will be able to buy two shipping containers, including getting them delivered :bouncy:


----------



## ChristieAcres

The closing was early and my Clients were thrilled to get their house keys before the long weekend! We have been settling in and planning how to build the little cabin. Our agreed size is 400 sq ft, but that will include a covered porch. It will be a very cute cabin, which will also serve as the blocking of the adjoining driveway leading to the property next to ours. In the afternoon, we went by to return a tool DH had borrowed, to a nearby neighbor (also the guy who did the last bit of dirt work to level the area for the storage containers). He was tilling his garden and while we chatted, offered to let us plant a section of his garden. Since we won't have very much space to garden this first year, I think I'll take him up on it! 

Each day we are here, as I had posted, I hike the Slab Camp Trail...however, I try to walk as much of the property as I can. While walking down the center, I was surprised to see our very own mushroom tree!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Now, I will try to upload those pics again! Here they are:


----------



## ChristieAcres

There were a lot more mushrooms on that tree...


----------



## beaglebiz

we have had bamboo floors in our travel trailer since 2008. I like them.
Are those oyster mushrooms on the tree?


----------



## ChristieAcres

beaglebiz said:


> we have had bamboo floors in our travel trailer since 2008. I like them.
> Are those oyster mushrooms on the tree?


 Yes, they sure are, and lots of them :nanner: We have just the right conditions for Chanterelles here, but won't know until Fall about them. Not far from here, you can pick King Boletes, Lobsters, Shaggy Parasols, Chanterelles, and others.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I thought I posted this pic...this is what DH found when he was going through everything that was left in our motorhome (makes excellent coffee or tea!). What is glass is Pyrex, the older stuff...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just took another little hike around our property and found another "mushroom tree!" Once I put up the Oyster Mushrooms we picked, we can go pick more.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH went out to pick the rest of the Oyster Mushrooms, while I packed up the rest of what I needed to head back to our other property. While I was researching properties for a Client, DH sautÃ©ed the mushrooms, cooled them, then packed up freezer bags, and into the freezer they went. I prefer canning my mushrooms, but currently not set up for canning while we are moving. 

Since I am closing another transaction tomorrow, we are parting with the $$$ to order (2) tall shipping containers. Another step closer...

This time, I am digging up more plants to take with me! I have (3) lilies, given to me by one of DH's customers. They are going with me this time. Oh, and my cat, Dora, is coming to our new property, too. DH is working on our riding lawnmower, as well as fixing his bike. He will be bringing both the next time we go.


----------



## barnyardgal

Don't know if your planning on staying in the motor home during the winter but i bet it will be cold!! I stayed on one for 2 weeks in Dec. & like to froze to death & water froze so had to haul water,so bought a mobile home to live in & was much better with more room to move around-the camper was 30' & didn't have much counter space,it made living in it difficult..i wish you guys luck!!!


----------



## ChristieAcres

barnyardgal said:


> Don't know if your planning on staying in the motor home during the winter but i bet it will be cold!! I stayed on one for 2 weeks in Dec. & like to froze to death & water froze so had to haul water,so bought a mobile home to live in & was much better with more room to move around-the camper was 30' & didn't have much counter space,it made living in it difficult..i wish you guys luck!!!


 I would imagine it would be very cold in Missouri! We are in a temperate climate, but DH will have our motorhome blocked up, skirted, and well prepared for Winter. He will also insulate all our lines. This motorhome was lived in, same climate, for (8) years... DH is still going through the motorhome from one bumper to the other, fixing everything he needs to.

Yes, a cozy size, but excellent layout. DH is building a 400 sq ft log cabin this summer, which will house my office, a jetted tub, and also a large closet for most of our clothing. All my canning equipment is already in an insulated storage room off of the carport.


----------



## unregistered358967

This reminds me of something I'd read in Mother Earth Living.  Love it!


----------



## ChristieAcres

"Mother Earth Living" just about sums it up...


----------



## jwal10

OK, I guess I am dense....and nosy. Are you moving out to the motorhome full time or just when you are working there? Are you selling the other place as soon as you get things moved over or selling after you get done building the new house?

....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> OK, I guess I am dense....and nosy. Are you moving out to the motorhome full time or just when you are working there? Are you selling the other place as soon as you get things moved over or selling after you get done building the new house?
> 
> ....James


Hi James, see Post 99, already answered that question 

Went into my old office, dropped off a check & the keybox, and chatted with my old Broker. Turns out, he is listing a property with a 40 ft Shipping Container on it. He will inquiring if they will let me get it hauled off, as it isn't a selling point to that property. Praying on that one, as it would save us $$$ :clap:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, we attended the Back to Eden Tour, and we enjoyed it. Paul is a great guy! It is great his place is only 15 minutes from ours.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Back to Eden Pics:









Paul Gautschi explaining his methods on the tour of his property...



















The fruit orchard was full of trees with gnarled branches appearing to reach towards the ground. Paul explained he only keeps the branches open with pruning, doesn't thin when the branches are heavily laden, so this is why the branches grow like this.










Apples










Pears









The chicken house and yard, where all the compost is made. He tosses everything over, including grass clippings, and that is what his healthy chickens eat (no chicken food or grains of any kind). They lay lots of eggs and are very pretty, too.










Paul manages his strawberries differently than I have heard or read about. He buries them in the late Fall, with wood chips. In the Spring, the younger plants push through the chips, while the older ones lack the energy to do so, decomposing and feeding the soil.










Here, you see a strawberry bed beneath fruit trees, with evergreens as the backdrop. Discussion ensued about the acid level of the soil and how it normalized even that close to evergreens (Cedars primarily).










Evergreens shown here.










Everything Paul is growing, using his methods, is healthy, and here is a beautiful rose! I have to say, the leafy greens and the Asparagus were delicious, very succulent, full of moisture...that is the surprising reality of him not watering his garden, as he has claimed on his movie!

This tour was being filmed and I was asked to express my reaction to eating fresh greens a few times, funny, I'll show up on some film.

So, the process is rather simple. After the bed is prepared (newspaper first, layers of compost, wood chips, and then topped with manure). Here is an excerpt from the site:

*HOW TO COVER A BACK TO EDEN GARDEN: 
*


*For an ideal Back to Eden garden, apply 3-4 sheets of newspaper. *
*Then apply 3-4 inches of organic compost or composted manure. *
*Then an additional 2-4 inches of wood chips or alternative covering on top (should be aged & composted) *
*If you are implementing the methods in the Spring or Summer, additionally apply a dusting of composted manure for organic fertilizer. *
This can be planted in, right after you have prepared it! I have done this, with blooming perennial bushes, and had tremendous results. For existing gardening spaces, you just "cover" with composted/aged wood chips. In the Fall, Paul recommends "covering" again. When asked, he did tell us, after a few years, a longer span between covering is fine. He goes 3 or 4 years sometimes. He adds his "aged chicken compost mix" every spring, before he plants. That is what comes out of the chicken yard, after it is sifted, to remove the larger materials. He explained, it wasn't necessary to age it after removing/sifting, due to the ratio of manure vs compost. For those concerned about possible ecoli risk, it is recommended aging for at least 6 months (hot composting) or otherwise a year. It would be pretty easy to plan that, just make a pile of it in the Fall, cover it up, then sift & use it in the Spring. Then, do the same thing in the Spring, to age it for Fall use.

Paul's orchard initially had 12" to 16" of wood chips, right up to the trunks of the fruit trees, which went against all he was told at the time. 

I will be using the same methods here and post pics of my progress. The only difference, is that I have begun my Permaculture Orchard, which will also utilize Paul's methods. The plantings will be done differently.


----------



## ronbre

how exciting, do check the trees on the property to make sure they are healthy, we have been losing a lot of our trees in our area due to borers


----------



## Nancy

I saw the Eden film last year and we are using straw as mulch. I didn't pick up on laying down newspaper before everything else. My garden is now a bed of weeds in the mulch. I hate it. I am going to till it in this fall and go back to my old methods. I am not enjoying gardening this year at all. So if you Eden garden do not forget the newspapers as a weed barrier. Your place is beautiful Christie.


----------



## ChristieAcres

ronbre said:


> how exciting, do check the trees on the property to make sure they are healthy, we have been losing a lot of our trees in our area due to borers


 Sorry to hear about the borer issues there. Are you referring to the fruit trees we moved here or the existing evergreen trees?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Nancy said:


> I saw the Eden film last year and we are using straw as mulch. I didn't pick up on laying down newspaper before everything else. My garden is now a bed of weeds in the mulch. I hate it. I am going to till it in this fall and go back to my old methods. I am not enjoying gardening this year at all. So if you Eden garden do not forget the newspapers as a weed barrier. Your place is beautiful Christie.


 What a bummer, sorry to hear about that. I used straw just as a mulch one year, and it was great as a weed barrier. But then, the next year, I got straw with seeds, oops... Last time, I used straw in my garden! The Back to Eden method only works if a proper barrier or site prep is done and all four layers must be used, at the recommended depths (newspaper as a barrier is very important). I used this method with my blooming perennials with great results, so I am sold using it for my gardening, too. Thanks, we also find it beautiful, and very peaceful here. Our goal is create areas requiring less work to maintain. Once we build our home, we won't have a lawn, but will plant some nice blooming perennials near it. The natural forest will be encircling it.


----------



## Bret

Really interesting strawberry lesson and pictures.

I build strawberry moats around the transplants and the chickens try to hatch them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are current pics of some of our property:































Here are a few more (net svce was acting up):











I find these pretty and don't mind them growing...good thing! See next pic...











I also like ferns and we have a lot of those!










*I have found over a dozen springs on our property!*









*Not sure why, but DH mowed all this (?!). We don't use it to drive on... Now, when we outfit the riding mower with a bag, then there will be a good reason to mow (compost material).*











On the drier parts of our property, are moss covered boulders of varying sizes. 

The micro-climates, including water table variations, makes our property appear to be in multiple climates (dry to wet).

Anytime I need compost, I can also go harvest ferns & horsetails... We are moving our pig house, converting it to a temporary chicken house, and then will set up to have our own chicken composting operation (like Back to Eden). He throws over all his extra fruits/veggies/lawn clippings into the chicken pen. They turn it into compost, mixed with their manure, and that is what he uses.

I posted these pics to show how quickly everything changes here. The growth has been amazing!


----------



## ann in tn

Beautiful place.


----------



## BamaNana

I would love to have a Hobbit house, right in the middle of your forest. Looks so magical


----------



## jwal10

I had some top soil hauled in once and it had a lot of it, hard to kill out. It grows from the roots, much like peppermint. With little "leaf" area hard to kill with spray, best to just remove all roots....James

http://s598.photobucket.com/user/lorichristie1/media/Sequim%20Property/20140602_125623_zpse63f25b9.jpg.html


----------



## ChristieAcres

BamaNana said:


> I would love to have a Hobbit house, right in the middle of your forest. Looks so magical


 I can see the same thing...someday, perhaps :thumb: DH will be building a mini log well house, then a small log pump house, and our 400 sq foot log cabin. Once all that is completed, he will focus on building our retirement home (lot of steps in involved via permitting, etc...). There will be some whimsy involved with our log home design. As for a hobbit house, I could see one near the huge boulder...


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> I had some top soil hauled in once and it had a lot of it, hard to kill out. It grows from the roots, much like peppermint. With little "leaf" area hard to kill with spray, best to just remove all roots....James
> 
> http://s598.photobucket.com/user/lo...Property/20140602_125623_zpse63f25b9.jpg.html


 That isn't growing where we are gardening, fortunately. It isn't present in any area, we are planning to use either. Yes, it is hard to eradicate if it is in the wrong spot!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We ordered (1) tall shipping container and have an offer out for the 2nd one (refrigerator one, also 40 feet long). It would really help if we got a good deal on the 2nd, so praying it works out! Our car needed new tires, but also some unexpected work, so we are going to be $1,200 or more. I'll have to wait for my next closing before ordering another shipping container. DH just converted the pig shelter into a temporary chicken coop, so we can move our chickens here. They will be so happy, as they miss DH (he spoils them big time). Dora, our outdoor cat, is not so sure about this place. She isn't eating much and has been camping out in the carport storage room. I've only seen her out a few times.


----------



## unregistered358967

I didn't know chickens had personalities? Now I feel bad about eating them (sort of).


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Your property is breath taking. I can hardly wait to see your home all finished.
Thanks for sharing all the pictures of your piece of heaven in progress.


----------



## calliesue

So exciting. Congratulations


----------



## ChristieAcres

Our chickens have been moved and we are acclimating them for the next few days, before we let them free range. Since our Sam, Lab/Chesapeake/? mix is nice to them and protects them, they are safe to explore. We will be getting them an electric mesh fence to fit their new area soon. They will feel more secure with that as they are used to one.


----------



## ChristieAcres

This weekend, I am prepping an area, "Back to Eden" style. I'll post pics afterward. Otherwise, progress moving forward as we should have our first shipping container in about a week. DH will begin working on building a well house and pump house this weekend, too... Tomorrow, our chickens will get to free range! They haven't missed a beat, still laying eggs, even after being moved (?!).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, we got our first shipping container and here are the pics! The truck driver had difficulty getting the container off the trailer, so our F250 w/winch came to the rescue. After the container was offloaded, the truck driver got his rig stuck (pulled a little too far into the soft area), so F250 back to the rescue. The 1st container is for DH's shop. So now, he will be setting it up, wire it, and then start moving everything! We will move our household once we get the next container. This is a high cube (9'6" tall and 40' long). We are planning to get another high cube, unless we get some special deal.


----------



## Bret

Always makes me grin. He mowed the drive because he could. It's beautiful. Can't wait to see the shop. Good work. The more you do...the more you can do. Inspiring many.


----------



## kilgrosh

Lori, 
This story is awesome. I am deeply envious of your situation and the good fortunes you have had in getting this property. I read on another forum about a guy who built his business (machine shop, welding, fabrication, design) housed inside shipping containers. He stacked two containers on each side and put an I-beam trussed roof to cover the gap. Is your husband planning on putting a roof between the two containers? 

Does your husband belong to The Forestry Forum? There is a lot of information on there about log home building and logging and forestry and, well, basically anything to do with wood. I would recommend him to check it out. 

Keep us posted on how the Back to Eden garden works out.


----------



## ChristieAcres

kilgrosh said:


> Lori,
> This story is awesome. I am deeply envious of your situation and the good fortunes you have had in getting this property. I read on another forum about a guy who built his business (machine shop, welding, fabrication, design) housed inside shipping containers. He stacked two containers on each side and put an I-beam trussed roof to cover the gap. Is your husband planning on putting a roof between the two containers?
> 
> Does your husband belong to The Forestry Forum? There is a lot of information on there about log home building and logging and forestry and, well, basically anything to do with wood. I would recommend him to check it out.
> 
> Keep us posted on how the Back to Eden garden works out.


Thanks. DH will be building a roof over the 2 shipping containers, but hasn't spent a lot of time thinking about it. Since one will be used for his shop machinery, tools, etc..., the 15" X 40" covered area will be his work space. The 2nd shipping container will be full of our household goods. Once our log home is completed, DH will have both shipping containers to utilize in his shop design. 

DH claims to be allergic to computers and barely tolerates his cell phone, so he doesn't go online at all. Around 30 years ago, DH built a 3-story log home, which has stood the "test of time." At that time, he logged all the trees, had a peeling party, and he built the equipment he needed. Funny thing? DH built a log boom and used his pickup, no cranes, or other heavy machinery in the construction. He took a log building class in his youth, has two friends who also built them, and I bought him some current log home building reference books. Since this will be permitted, all the way, it will be built according to UBC's. I'll have to check out the Forestry Forum, as I can always share with DH...

DH has been focusing on repairing all the little stuff on our motorhome. He dug a trench and ran an electrical line to the carport. Right now, he is wiring up the storage room, has installed a light, and getting it ready for insulation. Our upright/chest freezers & full sized fridge will go in there. Monday, I am hoping to get our bid for the shipping container insulation (spray foam inner/outer). DH will begin framing one wall when he has finished his work on the storage room. There was a change here, but no :catfight:

Originally, we had discussed utilizing this storage room for all of my canning supplies, all of our food, canned goods, cooking pots, etc..., in addition to the freezers and fridge. He decided to make a work bench area in there. Since this will be temporary, I will remain patient:rock:

The Back to Eden project was put on hold, until today. The weather was very cool the past few days, not much sunshine, and rained a bit, too. I had plenty of other work to do. I don't know what I will get accomplished, but will be heading back out shortly. 

DH groaned when I told him we had a date for a 3 mile hike today (I want to reach my goal of 20 miles this week). He likes to hike, but hates to drag himself away from work...


----------



## ChristieAcres

The chickens are feeling "right at home..." Wait, this is my home, get out YOU!


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH finished wiring up the carport, and also the storage room inside it. He insulated the roof of the storage room (the ceiling...). It was odd, the way it was built. DH will be insulating the interior, also. He went through his shop, at our other property, and did an inventory. Tonight, he discovered I had been right... When we were discussing the shipping containers, I told him that one would not be enough space for his shop machinery, tools, etc... When he brought it up tonight, I reminded him of the 15 X 40 space he will have in between the two shipping containers. In the meantime, he still has the carport to use. 

Since I had an appt. today with an insulation co, we are waiting on a bid to insulate the exterior of the shipping container with foam. Since it has a wooden floor, all we would then need to do it heat it. When we get the next shipping container, we will do the same thing (insulate the exterior and heat the interior). This will keep them dry.


----------



## kilgrosh

That's awesome that your husband is very handy and seems to be able to build almost anything. To give him a bigger shop/work space and you an outside covered area to work under, I would suggest spacing the containers about 30' apart and put a simple roof between them. From your pictures, you have enough logs to create a timber frame style roof. Then as time allowed you could wall up on side of the space which would give you a 30' x 40' three sided work area. Just an idea for your building plans...


----------



## ChristieAcres

kilgrosh said:


> That's awesome that your husband is very handy and seems to be able to build almost anything. To give him a bigger shop/work space and you an outside covered area to work under, I would suggest spacing the containers about 30' apart and put a simple roof between them. From your pictures, you have enough logs to create a timber frame style roof. Then as time allowed you could wall up on side of the space which would give you a 30' x 40' three sided work area. Just an idea for your building plans...


 The plan is for a 15' wide space. which is the maximum DH can go, in consideration of the area graded and prepped. The plan is to build a roof on it, already, but I have been trying to encourage DH to utilize some of our own logs. It would match the existing log carport. Yes, on the same page with you on a 3-sided space, with one change. A room will be built to connect both shipping containers, at the back, which will give DH the extra dry working space he needs. As time progresses, DH can install windows, adding siding, and have fun modifying both shipping containers (once our log home is built and we have emptied the 2nd for him).


----------



## ChristieAcres

A nice nearby neighbor allotted me part of his garden. When DH and I walked down there today, my "garden area" was marked with two stakes, and is almost 1400 sq feet! He already added composted manure and plowed it, so it is ready to plant. Despite my Back to Eden Garden being delayed, I will get to plant after all. I'll likely plant more perennial herbs instead here.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Look what I found on our property today, another present:



















Shaggy Parasol Mushroom!


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH has completed setting up the shipping container for his shop equipment. He devised a way to set up his machinery to work in there... I planted my first wide row, will be working on the second row tomorrow. In a few days, I should have enough time to finish the planting! Better late than never and there should be plenty of time left for this years' garden to produce:clap:










Len welded brackets directly to the shipping containers and secured the framed walls to the insides of the shipping container this way. If you look close at the picture, you can see one of these in the upper left corner.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len moved all of his machinery, most of his tools, and supplies into the shipping container. I'll have to post a pic tomorrow, looks like an obstacle type shop course getting through it...

The latest news of the day? My old boss called and told me his Clients didn't want the shipping container on the property they were buying. It is a refrigerator unit. So, we are being given this one for free! I am scheduling it to be trucked over here next Tuesday. That will be the last thing we need to complete our move!

Len finished the dirt work for the first log outbuilding (11 feet wide by 21 feet long, including a covered porch). He will be building the concrete forms tomorrow. This little log cabin will contain a water pressure tank, hot water heater, washer/dryer, jetted tub, toilet, sink, and closet. He has already marked the trees to log for this building. When he is done with this one, he will build my office log building. That one will be 400 sq feet, possibly include a loft. It will contain an office space, a big walk-in closet, and likely a pantry. If there is a loft, it will be set up for camping. There won't be a bathroom in it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The concrete forms are done, except for any final pre-prep before the concrete is poured, and DH will be including quite a bit of rebar for the first logs. then butt and pass method for the log cabin construction.


----------



## ChristieAcres

It all came together today, just barely... We were given a 40' truck box (refrigerator model). It is 9'6" high, so same height as our current shipping container. Here are pics:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are a few more pics! Two show how packed my DH's container shop is, and the others are of MY truck box... It is mine, due to only being slated for our household and my belongings. My DH is funny! Hey, but this means I will be the one to organize it and set it up to work just for me. He is forbidden to put any of his "guy stuff" in it, as he already has one, a carport, and will be putting a roof over the area in between the shipping container and the truck box. It is great they are both 9'6" tall, too!


----------



## kilgrosh

Nice score on the refer unit. Double check the insulation and make sure the roof doesn't have any pin hole leaks. We had a refer unit that got all the roof insulation soaked last winter and fell into the container.


----------



## ChristieAcres

kilgrosh said:


> Nice score on the refer unit. Double check the insulation and make sure the roof doesn't have any pin hole leaks. We had a refer unit that got all the roof insulation soaked last winter and fell into the container.


 Yes, we sure will, thanks for your post! Our top priority is insuring both units are wind/water tight. The shipping container will be sprayed with foam insulation before Winter. If we need to do anything to the truck box, we will, as all our furniture and my personal belongings will be in it. This truck box served as storage for furniture of the last owner, for many years.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH has begun logging trees needed for our log cabin outbuilding. He also just fixed our old truck (replaced the rotor and other repairs), is working on our VW Jetta (air conditioning issue, already replaced the condenser), and got both the shipping container and truck box effectively leveled. So the doors open and close properly! My truck box came in very handy for an immediate need:









A little Lavender...










Garlic...










The logging has begun...








Working on the air conditioner...


----------



## Jade1096

Is jealous happy a thing?

Because I am ridiculously jealous but really happy for you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, but the work is happily going on all the time... Off and on, I have been on HT, but worked on 2 different real estate transactions, right now eating lunch... Outside, DH is logging, limbing, skidding, and stacking the logs. He is getting this done while we wait on my next paycheck, which will cover the rebar, and the concrete we need next. At the same time, we need to move our household. DH will be working on that this weekend (he may be getting help from one of his 3 DS's).


----------



## Jan in CO

You guys are making some great progress! Wonderful idea to use the shipping containers, too and lucky you to get one for free! I'd like to have one, but they are probably too pricey to move. Thanks so much for showing the pictures.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, we have both really been pushing it to move forward. 

The first shipping container cost us $3,000 including the delivery ($550). The truck box was free, but the delivery was $927. The reason for the expense was due to the Truck Driver having issues getting out of the first driveway (where he picked up the truck box) and then extra time spent here siting it. He wasn't a very skilled Driver, but was a very nice guy. Since DH needed the shipping container moved a little, the Driver used the tow truck to move it for him. It was well worth it, even considering the extra expense to move it.

I should add that the shipping is far less the closer point A is to point B. If there were any local ones for sale, we would have bought one!


----------



## ChristieAcres

It is official, yayyyy! DH's middle DS is coming Sunday to help him with the heavy lifting, so the household moving will begin with a big way :nanner: I am still capable of lifting well over 100#s, but have reluctantly grounded myself from doing this. My limit is 50#s, so I won't injure my back (still in good shape). Since there is some heavy stuff to move, DH's strong buff middle DS is fully capable to help him.

I'll be there packing up other stuff, also loading boxes of breakable items.

I am actually excited to get this show on the road :hobbyhors Seems crazy to feel that way, but I am quite :happy:

I am still deciding whether to call my truck box, my "lady-cave." It will be fun organizing and setting it up! I have decided to keep the front section open, an isle clear all the way to the back, and a portion of that shelf top clear for me to work on, when needed. It will also be wise to leave that space to set boxes or bins on, while I go through them.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are a few pics today, ooops, should have taken a selfie of my grumpy self assembling documents from a frustrating transaction. That is not typical, but a frustrating transaction...skipping those details as it will close and all will be happy in the end! 










Beautiful sunny day! I have to say that living in our motorhome is sure a lot better than a tent... See the concrete forms behind it?

















Below is how DH started peeling bark...with a Utility Knife! It worked better than his Log Spud and his Drawing Knife is at our other property...he will be bending it and using that next...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I got DH to take a break and we took a drive...just 15 minutes up the road


----------



## ChristieAcres

The progress continues with DH working hard, and I just wrote up two more offers. We are both keeping the momentum going as there is so much to do in the next few months...

The little cabin foundation is ready for the concrete:










Chickens like to be right there wherever we are...










Work in progress...










The logs are multiplying...


----------



## elkhound

atta team !.........i love seeing those peeled logs....proud for ya'll !!


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> atta team !.........i love seeing those peeled logs....proud for ya'll !!


Thanks, hoping for a light day with my work so I can help DH! I can at least peel the logs and also toss branches on the pile... Today, I was way to busy with my real estate transactions. 

DH's goal is to complete this first little log cabin before Winter, but I think he will easily complete it before then. DH over-estimates the time he takes to complete his tasks, very driven... I just try insure he eats & drinks enough liquids.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We got much needed rain last night and then throughout the whole day. It finally let up this evening. So, DH found other work to do... He removed the propane furnace from our motor home (it wasn't working, which doesn't matter right now). Out to his shipping container shop he went with it. About an hour later, he came back to tell me what it needed. Another project was putting up an cord made for multiple bulbs, in my truck box. He beat me to the dishes this morning and made us a big breakfast, while I work on real estate contracts.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today was the wake-up call for me! We took a good look at all the furniture, kitchen cabinets, shelf units, office furniture, everything... Then, I just LET GO! It seemed hard, at first, but felt really good after a few minutes. We will be getting rid of my wonderful huge L-shaped Cherry finished desk, multiple chairs, and other furniture pieces not really needed. I will be spending some time in my truck box, measuring the pieces in there, doing an inventory, then doing the same with the items we still need to move. That truck box will have a narrow isle, but otherwise stacked to the ceiling with furniture and household goods. 

With time being at a premium for DH, we made another decision. He is going to build this little log cabin taller, so he can include a loft for my office. In addition, he told me he would build me a covered deck I could walk out on, put a few chairs & table on. How cool is that?! There will also be a covered porch! DH felt bad he couldn't build another larger log cabin for my office/sewing/general purpose room. He still will build that, but the timeline has relaxed on the need for it.

While at our other property, I took a good look at our old chicken house. It would make a great storage building, since it is not needed for our smaller flock of chickens. I convinced DH we needed to move it! It is a tall 8 X 8 building w/shed metal roof.

Why the need for so much storage? We have all our kitchen cabinets for our future Log Home. They are solid Birch. Also, we have 2 bedroom sets, with one antique set of my DD's (belonged to her grandmother). We have 4 book shelves (3 of them big ones)...I have a LOT of books. With all my hobbies and interests to consider with DH's, there really is a lot. Just considering we fish, crab, etc... There is no question, we really need that 8 X 8 building, just for DH's fishing supplies and everything else he needs to store. One might wonder if we could get rid of some of this? Yes for some of the furniture, but no to just about everything else. We use everything! 

Just looking at everything today, made me wish we had another 40' Truck Box!!!


----------



## kilgrosh

Lori, have you ever tried the 1-Year Challenge? Its a technique to help you minimize all the stuff you don't use. How it works is you take all of your clothes on a hanger and turn the hangers around. As you use each item you place the hanger on the bar normally. At the end of one year, you take all the backwards hangers and donate the clothes. If you didn't wear the item in the following year, chances are you are not going to wear it again. (This doesn't apply if you only own one suit or your wedding dress).

Could this work for all of your stuff? I don't doubt that you use a lot of your items, but maybe you don't use every single piece. Just an idea.


----------



## ChristieAcres

kilgrosh said:


> Lori, have you ever tried the 1-Year Challenge? Its a technique to help you minimize all the stuff you don't use. How it works is you take all of your clothes on a hanger and turn the hangers around. As you use each item you place the hanger on the bar normally. At the end of one year, you take all the backwards hangers and donate the clothes. If you didn't wear the item in the following year, chances are you are not going to wear it again. (This doesn't apply if you only own one suit or your wedding dress).
> 
> Could this work for all of your stuff? I don't doubt that you use a lot of your items, but maybe you don't use every single piece. Just an idea.


Thanks for that suggestion. I have less than a month, so unfortunately that won't work this time. It would only take me one day to do all the clothing, however, they aren't the biggest problem. Storing an entire kitchen cabinet set, as well as two bedroom sets, along with our dining set, hundreds of books, bookshelves... I won't get rid of antiques, so other items will have to go. Also, I'd part with very few of the books and it isn't enough to make a difference.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Another step forward, the concrete pour into the little cabin foundation forms:










Below, the driver and DH working on the concrete:










This is the first set of logs:










DH now has 3 more logs in the second set, so far. We will be sitting down to firm up the plan, as we need to decide where the windows will be, etc... Although DH thinks he will be working on this building for months, I'd project one month to completion at the rate he is going. 

So far, I have decided to keep only one bookshelf (3 will be sold), only the office furniture (minus my large L-shaped desk), and we aren't taking an entire set of chairs. Our next trip, we are moving the rest of our kitchen cabinet set, along with a great kitchen cupboard (built by the last owner's DH). It is a great custom piece! We are both seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, which is great... Once we finish moving what we want to keep, we will have a garage sale, and donate the rest.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Y'all are living the dream. I love the updates. Everything looks great.


----------



## ChristieAcres

MOSSYNUT said:


> Y'all are living the dream. I love the updates. Everything looks great.


Yes, we are both "doer's" as they say, not just dreamers. However, one must dream in order to "do." If we can do this at 50 and 58, that should encourage others to move forward, too (physical ability contingent). 

My DH is out there peeling logs. According to him, there are 3 or 4 more trees to log, and that should be enough for the whole building. Tomorrow, he'll remove the concrete forms.


----------



## unregistered358967

50 and 58? I'd never guessed. This gives me hope as I'm stuck in a regular neighborhood until 2020.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jax-mom said:


> 50 and 58? I'd never guessed. This gives me hope as I'm stuck in a regular neighborhood until 2020.


 Why stuck? Property value or...? Thanks for the compliment:buds:

I spoke to my DD this evening and advised her to seriously consider buying land with some of her savings as a down payment. She loved the idea and will begin looking for property. It would be great if she got an early start, bought a property, and ended up with a paid off property/home in her 30s!


----------



## unregistered358967

That's when our youngest will be done with HS. They've gone to so many schools and moved around that I promised each we'd stay put and see them through 12th grade in the current school system. .


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, DH is working on a quick chicken fence for our 4 chickens. They have been bad little girls, enjoying being under the motor home, making messes where they shouldn't. I don't mind chickens free ranging in specified areas... When DH finishes the fence, he will be working on the motor home roof (sealing and treating it). Then, he resumes work on the outbuilding, removing the forms, and finishing up his logging. 

My sweet DD is coming tomorrow, to spend Wednesday and Thursday with me. Wednesday will be some real estate work and also fun time. Thursday, she will be helping me with more packing. 

Now, back to work!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

50 or 58... not to be creepy but if that is truly your age that must be an old picture that your using ChristieAcres. If that's your real name :nana:
Good advise you gave dd. I wish my dad would've told me that when I was younger running fast and loose with my $ making more than I am now with less bills:smack
Anyway I enjoy the updates it gives me hope that some day my wife and I will have our happily ever after. But we are too close to our parents to want to leave just yet family first.


----------



## ChristieAcres

MOSSYNUT said:


> 50 or 58... not to be creepy but if that is truly your age that must be an old picture that your using ChristieAcres. If that's your real name :nana:
> Good advise you gave dd. I wish my dad would've told me that when I was younger running fast and loose with my $ making more than I am now with less bills:smack
> Anyway I enjoy the updates it gives me hope that some day my wife and I will have our happily ever after. But we are too close to our parents to want to leave just yet family first.


I am 50 years "young," and my most recent picture is on my profile. I think that was taken 2 years ago. While I don't dye my hair, it is becoming naturally "frosted." I get the same response when I meet people (always shocked when they learn my age for some reason). Christie Acres is my licensed home nursery name.

Yes, hoping DD takes my advice. Right now, she is really leaning towards a recreational property. That wouldn't be a bad idea, as she would always have a vacation spot of her own. Later, she could sell it, and purchase a property to build a home on.

DH's parents, now 80, live 1.5 hours from us. They spend the Winters traveling in their motor home. Living close to them is not an issue for DH's parents or us, as they are both in reasonably good health. My DD and her DH live in Seattle while my DS lives in Monterey CA. None of my family lives here, so we literally moved here because we wanted to.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Funny, I had tried to update my Avatar before, but it worked this time.

Is that better, MOSSYNUT?


----------



## MOSSYNUT

:goodjob:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I took a walk around the property and found out where the BEAR was hanging out last night. Yep, we have a big Black Bear hanging out on our property. Our dog, Sam, sounds the alarm when he gets close and growls until he backs off, but Sam is smart enough not to go after him. We don't have anything out to attract the bear, but he has taken a liking to our property for some reason. Sam stays right outside our motor home front door, patrolling in a tight perimeter every night.

I took some pics and will try to post them in a while.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Be vewy vewy cawefull


----------



## ChristieAcres

MOSSYNUT said:


> Be vewy vewy cawefull


Yep, told my boss, who grew up in Alaska...

"You don't need a big gun, just a knife!" He has a good sense of humor. I smiled and told him, "I don't need anything, just stand up real straight and make a lot of noise..." :bouncy:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since DH has finished the work on the roof of our motor home, he is now replacing a part in our furnace (determined to fix that before Winter). I am happy he is being so proactive, but dinner is late tonight as I need to be in the space he is... So, I will just post pictures!









Our Blueberry has been bearing for about two weeks now...









She is looking a bit scraggly, but is showing good growth, and has been rewarding us with a lot of Blueberries!

When we moved our fruit trees is in full bloom, we were told by everyone they would be killed... "Everyone" didn't know we knew how to do this and had done it before. See the results:









My favorite, our Liberty Apple trees. Both trees are bearing! We figured we would get a little fruit, but got a lot more than we hoped for this year...









King Apple Tree is bearing us some apples. I didn't expect any from this tree!









Another even bigger surprise, Bartlett Pears!

Out of (11) fruit trees, 9 were mature bearing ages, and of those, 6 bore fruit! I bermed our fruit trees, and applied a thick layer of Comfrey Leaves right after we planted them. DH has been watering them since we have had a fairly dry summer.


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Well all I can says is your a bigger man than I am. I would be packing which I am in my living room so can you imagine if I had a bear in my back yard.Seriously be careful. I love your posts and don't wanna miss out on them. lol


----------



## ChristieAcres

MOSSYNUT said:


> Well all I can says is your a bigger man than I am. I would be packing which I am in my living room so can you imagine if I had a bear in my back yard.Seriously be careful. I love your posts and don't wanna miss out on them. lol


At 5'5", I doubt I'd be much of a deterrent for a bear :shrug: However, since I have my trusty watchdog, Sam, with me? At least the bear can't sneak up on me. We don't go outside at night without being armed :whistlin: He better behave himself or I'll be canning a lot of bear meat...:teehee: 

Back to those pics, again. My last ones failed to upload. I took a walk around envisioning our future natural looking landscaping... There were a lot more mossy rocks/boulders than I remembered seeing! We will have plenty for all of our ideas... Speaking of dreaming...










This would be wayyyyy cool!


----------



## MOSSYNUT

Canned bear:hysterical:


----------



## ChristieAcres

MOSSYNUT said:


> Canned bear:hysterical:


Actually, DH isn't :hysterical:, the man is flat serious. He has eaten bear and has been talking about just hoping the bear becomes an issue... We recently went to Idaho for my younger sister's wedding. DH took a walk in their forest behind their awesome home... He found sign and tracks for Elk and Moose. All the friends and family were amused when he began talking about wanting to hunt and EAT THEM! DH does work nonstop and he eats bigger portions than normal; plenty of meat protein. He especially enjoys eating everything he fishes for, traps, shoots, or forages.

I recently saw pictures of exterior natural landscaping areas and wanted to see how many mossy rocks/boulders I could find... Wow, lost count, but here are a few pics:









A smattering of them in this area...

Below are a few cool mossy boulders:



















When I was looking up properties for a Client yesterday, one of the listings showed a boulder. The Listing Agent made a big deal of that boulder, calling it a showpiece for a water feature... It was a nice sized one, but we have quite a few that size and much bigger. Seeing the listing got me curious to see just how many big mossy rocks/boulders we did have on our property. I lost count! There are a lot more than we could possibly use... If we run low on funds at any point, I suppose we could "sell some rocks!"

After a late dinner, DH finished installing a bright light to shine into the oven, since it had no light inside of it. Then, he took a shower, and decided it was time to modify the shower head holder. Out to his shipping container shop he went, back in with a drill, bigger screws, and I am not sure what he did to the holder (think he drilled out bigger holes). Off he goes with a load of salvage, tomorrow morning, and then back with a load of kitchen cabinets (the rest of the Birch kitchen cabinets we bought a few years ago). It will be great to eventually be able to use them!


----------



## Guest

Christie~ I love your updated picture of yourself..you sure don't look like your out of your 30's even..I'm so jealous over the fruit you have growing on your fruit trees..I have 1-lonely apple growing out of all my apple trees..I would be scared out of my mind if I knew a bear was close to my home stay safe my friend!


----------



## ChristieAcres

mythreesons said:


> Christie~ I love your updated picture of yourself..you sure don't look like your out of your 30's even..I'm so jealous over the fruit you have growing on your fruit trees..I have 1-lonely apple growing out of all my apple trees..I would be scared out of my mind if I knew a bear was close to my home stay safe my friend!


 Thanks :hand: I can only think berming them and all that Comfrey made a difference. We also moved our Mason Bees and there is a good Honey Bee population due to a nearby Beekeeper. Do you have a good pollinators? That sounds sad, just one apple?! I am not scared about the bear as long as I don't have to come face to face with him.


----------



## jwal10

Lovely property, lots of work. Love the pictures of the progress. How far are you from the other property?

I only wish I could do it anymore. My foot surgery last winter did not go well, the loss of motion in my ankle has caused a lot of problems in my knee and hip. All post polio challenges. A lot of time in an air boot. I keep "busy" with busy work, just maintaining what we have, nothing new. I have built a mantle and hearth for DSs small propane heater and a table/eating area attached to his kitchen island in his new cabin. I need to start building the bead board wall/headboard/night tables in his bedroom. Slow going. Traveling to beach cottage and lake cabin for a couple weeks at a time. Preserving food, and taking care of the animals when we are home. The kids still want to do the apple cider this fall. We are doing a lot less preserving, more extending the seasons and long term storage. No long distance hunting trips, I have a deer tag, no bear or elk this year. A few 1 day salmon and steelhead fishing trips this fall. Don't need to can any this year, we canned most of the frozen. Will freeze what we get this year after eating our fill and making jerky and Indian candied salmon.

Sweetie is doing OK, misses her Mom, she is working on a memorial quilt/wall hanging, using some material, old clothes and things of hers, all hand sewn. She is keeping busy. Peaches, blackberries, pears and apples right now, too. Good to see all is going well with you and yours....James


----------



## Jokarva

I'm enjoying the pictures of your journey! Our place has changed so much in just the 3 years we've been here, we should have taken way more pics along the way.

I'm very interested in your Liberty Apple tree...I've read it's pretty hardy and low maintenance, do you find that to be true? And how is the flavor? Out of my 6 Apple trees planted in the last year and a half only the Red Delicious looks pretty good. The others are dead or struggling...I need something hardy, and probably also need to stop buying whatever's on the dead/dying rack at Lowe's...


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> Lovely property, lots of work. Love the pictures of the progress. How far are you from the other property?
> 
> *Thanks! One hour and 15 minutes.*
> 
> I only wish I could do it anymore. My foot surgery last winter did not go well, the loss of motion in my ankle has caused a lot of problems in my knee and hip. All post polio challenges. A lot of time in an air boot. I keep "busy" with busy work, just maintaining what we have, nothing new. I have built a mantle and hearth for DSs small propane heater and a table/eating area attached to his kitchen island in his new cabin. I need to start building the bead board wall/headboard/night tables in his bedroom. Slow going. Traveling to beach cottage and lake cabin for a couple weeks at a time. Preserving food, and taking care of the animals when we are home. The kids still want to do the apple cider this fall. We are doing a lot less preserving, more extending the seasons and long term storage. No long distance hunting trips, I have a deer tag, no bear or elk this year. A few 1 day salmon and steelhead fishing trips this fall. Don't need to can any this year, we canned most of the frozen. Will freeze what we get this year after eating our fill and making jerky and Indian candied salmon.
> 
> *Sure sorry to hear about that foot, as I know what a hardworking motivated guy you are. However, due to your diligence and vision, you have set up wonderful places to live! That post sure got me hungering for some Salmon!*
> 
> Sweetie is doing OK, misses her Mom, she is working on a memorial quilt/wall hanging, using some material, old clothes and things of hers, all hand sewn. She is keeping busy. Peaches, blackberries, pears and apples right now, too. Good to see all is going well with you and yours....James


Pass on my greetings to your Sweetie, sounds like a wonderful gal! You and she sounds like quite the pair :buds:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jokarva said:


> I'm enjoying the pictures of your journey! Our place has changed so much in just the 3 years we've been here, we should have taken way more pics along the way.
> 
> *Glad to hear that. Yes, time passes almost too quickly sometimes. I take a lot of pictures, always have, so it isn't something I think much about.*
> 
> I'm very interested in your Liberty Apple tree...I've read it's pretty hardy and low maintenance, do you find that to be true? And how is the flavor? Out of my 6 Apple trees planted in the last year and a half only the Red Delicious looks pretty good. The others are dead or struggling...I need something hardy, and probably also need to stop buying whatever's on the dead/dying rack at Lowe's...


Liberty Apples are scab resistant and I have found this variety to be the most productive year after year. The apples are sweet, crisp, good for juicing, cooking, or eating fresh. We only purchase well established fruit trees at least 3 years old. I won't skimp on the trees as I feel I get what I pay for with them. However, I do get other plants who look like they need TLC to survive.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Now for pics, probably of most interest to those wanting to build smaller cabins (tiny homes...). Although, the foundation would be done differently if this was a tiny home. This is our utility cabin so far:









Len has prepped the foundation for the first logs...









Len drills holes in the first log to correspond to the rebar...









The first log is being carefully lowered onto the rebar.









He used a variety of means to get that log down over the rebar!









First log in place, with rebar pounded down flush with the log!

The floor won't be built until later and the pictures that follow will illustrate why!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Another pic:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the progress of Day 1 of building with the logs:









Len is building "log dogs" to hold the logs as he continues to build. He will likely be placing 4-8 more logs tomorrow. We are going to be planning where the windows will be, so the rebar isn't in the way when the window openings are cut. While my DH continuously tells me it will take him months, I will be updating this thread to show him afterward exactly how long it took! Oh, that guy on the left is my Cousin Dan.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The latest pic, will be posting just one pic a day that Len adds to to it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

So much for that one, guys added one more log on 8/31! Here is a pic:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Progress of the day, here are the pics:









We are now planning where windows will go, but the doorway has already been accounted for (no rebar where the logs will be cut).









DH drilling the hole for the rebar to be pounded into. That drill you see, was purchased used over 30 years ago. This was the same drill DH used to build his first log home all those years ago!









This will be the front, door offset to the right, and a covered front porch. 

The ceiling part that is vaulted, will be above the jetted tub/sink/toilet. There will be a stairway leading up to the loft (style TBD). We haven't decided where the windows will be installed in my office loft. I'll likely have that planned by Wednesday, as I will be measuring the furniture going up there. The ceiling up there will be vaulted and I will have a log railing.


----------



## unregistered358967

So cool. I always gravitated to Lincoln logs as a kid. Love it!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We spoke a short while ago, to have a meeting of the minds on windows, etc... The location of the loft has been changed. The cathedral ceiling will be on the front. That puts the loft towards the back of the cabin, which is fine. The door will be on the right side of the front (covered porch side). There will be a big widow on the left of this side. The widest/narrow window will go on the N side (longer side of the cabin). There will be a window above the tub, facing the forest, and one above the sink, on the opposite side. DH has decided to use our half moon type window, which is a large one. It will be above the covered porch. There will be one window against the back loft wall, above my desk. With shorter walls, this will give me space for my bookcase & taller cabinet. I think Len is beginning to realize he will have this done in a month if he keeps on it! Since his business is temporarily closed, the only other work he has to do, is finish moving boxes and some office furniture. That means he can focus on this cabin, almost completely, everyday! That is the only way this can be done this quickly.

When Len logged the trees, they were chosen for diameter, quality, and height. Once he had the logs limbed, he chose the largest diameter for the sill logs (on top of the foundation). Then, the next largest, and so on. The goal is to keep the walls level, so each log is carefully chosen, as each side is done, one log at a time. He uses log dogs, which he built (steel/heat/anvil), to hold the logs in place once they are positioned. He places little blocks of wood between the logs, while he drills the holes for the rebar.

For those following this thread...this is a utility cabin, so while attention to detail will be good, it won't be on the same level as when he builds our home. This is excellent practice for Len, for all the leveling, etc...

See Post 195, the picture of Len using the drill. Next to that drill, is one of the "log dogs," he built. I don't have a picture of him building it, but did watch him. He used a torch to heat the steel bar, then a sledge hammer to bend it on the large anvil.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are 2 pics from today:









We did get some rain, but Len kept working. He had to be very careful!









Last pic of the day. Len is taking the day off from log building tomorrow, to give some of his overworked muscles a break. He also confirmed some information about the cabin...

There will be 9 or 10 log levels, before he builds the roof (so he is around 40% done with the walls). I think he will be completing the walls before cutting out the openings for the windows & doors. He marked the logs, so he knows where to cut, and where to avoid pounding in rebar. The sides of the loft will be around 4 feet, with a 12/12 pitch roof. Since I will have one triangular wall, there will be room for my bookshelf, standing cabinet/shelf unit, and desk. 

I am going to put some thought into how I can utilize some of the shorter long wall space. I have one lateral file cabinet and a half-circle table w/matching captains chairs. Other than a shorter long bookshelf? Any ideas are certainly welcome!

Also, today marks one month from the day Len began building the forms up to this point in the construction. That said, he didn't just work on this daily, but had a lot of other work to do, as well. It has actually taken Len 4 days of actual log construction to get this far. I am keeping track, but I will surprise him with the accurate time he took. Len is fully capable of completing this cabin in a month (from 4 days ago). I wouldn't be surprised if he is able to finish my loft and complete the covered deck off of it. I have just had an idea...since I will have limited wall space for my two taller pieces of office furniture, I'll have Len install some type of casters on one of them. That way, I can have it positioned in front of the door leading to my covered deck. When I want to go out on my deck, I can just roll it out of the way! It would probably be a good idea to install casters on some of my other furniture, also.


----------



## wife89

I've enjoyed reading this thread today..... Of course I put off finishing the massive cleaning of the kitchen that needs to be done :spinsmiley:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today's progress: 5 logs high and 1 extra one after I took this shot. Tomorrow, we go back to do more packing/moving.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I thought I'd give a little information about why building this little cabin is not as simple and easy as it looks. The principle being it may be, but there are skills required knowing the best trees to log, how to fit them, and also keeping it square and level going up. The logs are not the same diameter and the taper must be accounted for. Each log is actually chosen for its turn in the sequence. Those who log, know it is dangerous. This is one reason why many folks buy kits or purchase logs for their buildings. The work is also harder than it looks. Len is exhausted at the end of each day he is building. When we are done with the move, I will be getting Len to take every other day off from the building to let his muscles recover somewhat.

For any who wish to build a "Butt and Pass" style Log Home or outbuilding, I highly recommend you take the class, taught by The Log Home Builder's Association:

http://www.buildloghomes.org/about

While it has been over 30 years since Len took the class, taught by the Founder, Skip Ellsworth, he will be updating himself on the changes made in techniques. These homes meet code across the US and are termed, "earthquake resistant." The reason is the way the rebar is used in the construction. This would not be the same for all log homes, only those built using this method.


----------



## grannygardner

I love being able to see the progress on your new property. How will your husband fill the gaps between the logs? Some of them seem to be rather wide.


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> I love being able to see the progress on your new property. How will your husband fill the gaps between the logs? Some of them seem to be rather wide.


Remember, this is a utility cabin, so while Len is doing a great job building it? This isn't our home. Using natural logs = irregular gaps. This is caused by the taper, as well as leveling. Shims are placed, where needed, to insure each level of logs are square and level, before adding the next. There will be nails, insulation, and then chinking in all the gaps (hardware cloth, too, where necessary). That said, logs with less taper will be chosen for our log home (using Douglas Fir and Cedar). That will result in smaller gaps and more consistency.

When logs are milled to even size, you have more consistent gaps between them.


----------



## elkhound

have yall looked into permachink? i read it flexes as the wood changes through the seasons.


http://www.permachink.com/


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> have yall looked into permachink? i read it flexes as the wood changes through the seasons.
> 
> 
> http://www.permachink.com/


Thanks for posting, yes we are familiar with that product. Once DH finishes this cabin, the insulation will be done, but the chinking will wait until next year (giving the logs time to dry and shrink a bit first). We are using mortar mix for this cabin, but may try Permachink for our home.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Wonderful news to share...

We had stored a Birch Kitchen Cabinet set in my truck box and both of us were fine with using this old set in our future log home. A few days ago, DH received a call from his eldest DS, who offered us an entire Maple Kitchen Cabinet set. This set includes uppers, lowers, drawers, stainless steel dishwasher, propane range/oven, and an island. It is a high end beautiful set we would not have ever expected to get a good deal on, much less get it for free! Turns out, her neighbor is basically gutting her kitchen and offered everything to her (she owns rentals...). Since my SIL knew we had the old Birch set, she wanted us to have a nicer set. My in-laws have offered to store the set until we need it. 

All three of DH's DS's have made it over to help DH with work here or assist with the move. Some of our furniture is quite heavy and these guys could lift it high enough to stack it, better utilizing the space in my truck box. 

I just listed a number of items on CL just after 6pm Monday and most will be sold by the evening (since it is technically Tuesday). If all the buyers follow through, we will have enough to pay for the roofing for our utility cabin!

Since it was high time we did some downsizing, there is a lot of good stuff to sell. So, Saturday, we are having a garage sale, then donating everything that is left.

DH is taking a break from building tomorrow. He may be building Wednesday while I am packing/sorting at our other property. The big push on the utility cabin will likely be Monday of next week. DH can do (4) logs per day, so it will take him (5) days to get done putting up the walls (10 logs high), then he will want to get the roof on as fast as he can.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I signed Len and I up to a log home building class in February, taught by Skip Ellsworth's son. A link to info about this class:

http://www.buildloghomes.org/sign-up-now 

Now, here is the wild thing about today... A guy answered our CL ad about our extra metal roofing, then came by to buy it all. Turns out this guy, "Mike" is a Cabin Maker, who also had taken a class from Skip Ellsworth like Len had. He lives only about ten minutes from us and is building a Butt and Pass Log Home this Spring, the same time we plan to. We will stay in contact with him.


----------



## elkhound

i dont know about anyone else...but i am having picture withdrawls...roflmao


crack that whip lori...lol

your threads to me are like those big nice coffee table books filled with wonderful viewing material.....some of us view better than we read...lol...snort....plus you have ability to take just right pictures and i can see how lens doing certain building aspects.


----------



## unregistered65598

I agree Elk, I keep looking for more pics......I love this thread.


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> i dont know about anyone else...but i am having picture withdrawls...roflmao
> 
> 
> crack that whip lori...lol
> 
> your threads to me are like those big nice coffee table books filled with wonderful viewing material.....some of us view better than we read...lol...snort....plus you have ability to take just right pictures and i can see how lens doing certain building aspects.


I appreciate the kind words, my my :hand: Looks like I'll have to change the name of this thread... Any suggestions?

We are in the throes of final moving - last of our household. In addition, preparing for a garage sale this Saturday. Work has haulted on our new property, until we get all that work finished. The book shall then continue!

Otherwise, just updates on the work accomplished...okay, probably a pic or two of the steel drying racks...

I currently have a washing machine next to my motorhome front door...less remarkable then the fact it is hooked up and that is now my laundry area?! Len installed his two steel drying racks in the carport. That is where my laundry will be hung for now. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## ChristieAcres

My new laundry room...the great outdoors (poor lighting for pics, but here you go)









My washer, next to the front door of our motorhome









This steel rack is installed under the roof of our carport. Later, both racks will be installed in our utility cabin.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Ahhh, the curse of the book worm... That is what my DD and buddy were thinking, I am sure, when we were sorted/packed the books in my office. There are two large bookshelves, filled with books, in one of our bedrooms. I'll be working on that tomorrow. DD and my buddy, Marilyn, helped me pack books. Then, DD and I went through all of my clothing, which was a lot, and packed about 1/2 of it to keep. It helped a lot having her input, too. I am tired tonight, but now headed off to sleep...will be up early and hit it again!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today was our garage sale at our last property. A surprisingly poor turnout, but I'll try it again next weekend. In the meantime, we have multiple CL ads running to get rid of "stuff." Tomorrow, I'll be unpacking books and then hiking with a new buddy here locally. Len will be working on the utility cabin. He feels compelled to really push it as he is trying to complete it before the first freeze.


----------



## LittleRedHen

I have two shipping containers with a roof over top! though they are 20 footers instead of 40... I love it! shipping containers are lockable and the roof provides a place without worrying about direct sun and rain


----------



## ChristieAcres

LittleRedHen said:


> I have two shipping containers with a roof over top! though they are 20 footers instead of 40... I love it! shipping containers are lockable and the roof provides a place without worrying about direct sun and rain


Are your shipping containers insulated (inside, out, or both)?

While my truck box is insulated and will have a small heater, our shipping container isn't insulated. We are insulating the exterior and will also be putting a small heater in it (machinery and welding equipment...). This is being done to avoid any possible moisture from damaging Len's equipment.

Today, Len switched gears again, and spent the day working on our motorhome. Even though, I have reminded him that there is plenty of time, he is prepping everything for the freezing weather. The average date for 1st freeze isn't until 10/31!


----------



## jwal10

Been away for a while, at the Lake cabin getting our winter supply of huckleberries and Kokonee. We really loaded up this year. I am lowering the pond at the farm to harvest the wild rice. That leaves the apples as the last BIG job. Have to get the barrel full of juice for cider and vinegar, for the winter. 

I will probably not be back on here, with the new upgrade and everything I am having trouble signing in with the cell phone anymore, too many ads and popups to see anything off line. Also pictures don't show up anymore, you have to be signed in to go offsite to see them, now. I am just done with here. No problem on the small forums though. 

Any way wanted you to know Sweetie and I are doing well. Hope the new property is all you want and need. Enjoy and God Bless. Be safe....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

Wonderful to hear from you James, hope you will stay in touch!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the news of the day...

This morning, Len went to town to have coffee. When he returned, he sat down with the newspaper and found an ad for a FREE mobile home. Now, we have seen some pretty horrific ones, so I reserved my excitement. It turned out, we really scored, due to Len having the skills to build. I'll post pics later, after I return from picking apples & plums at my bed buddies' house. Details?

12 X 60, 3 br, 1.75 bath, carpet and flooring in good condition. There was an addition built on to the living room. Since it was removed, there is an opening for another one to be built onto it. Once we move it, set it up, and clean the flooring/carpeting? It will be move-in ready. Len can work on the addition while we live in it.

Our motorhome? We are keeping that and were discussing taking a trip to the WA Coast in it for a few days. That won't happen until we set up our mobile completely and get our motorhome cleared out.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are the pics of our new home...she may be old, but was very well cared for. Yes, she needs some exterior paint and some of the interior walls would brighten up with paint (all the original paneling...). The interior's condition for a 1969? Amazing for its age.









The exterior could use some paint, as you can see. The roof has been taken care of, but Len will likely coat it again just to be sure.









Master bedroom windows. The office is on the other end.









Master has built in vanity/sink and a separate private 1/2 bathroom (shower). There are built in cupboards and drawers in every bedroom.









This is the back bedroom with vanity that will work perfectly for a computer desk area. The counter extends the length of the wall and includes drawers all the way across. This room also has a cupboard and separate set of drawers and a closet. There are two windows, too.









This is the full bath, between the back office room, and the middle bedroom. Double sinks w/tub and shower. Very functional.









Kitchen comes with fridge, double ovens, and stove top. We will replace that with a propane stove.









As you enter the front door, there is the washer and dryer (they come with it also)

I'll just attach the last one, which is of the living room. There were a few items lying on the floor, but the carpet is in excellent condition. The opposite side of the mobile, across from the windows you can see, is an opening (left when the attached porch was removed). Len will be building an enclosed space for our wood stove.

Yes, this may be a bit funky, but will work just fine for us!


----------



## ChristieAcres

There are some who may find it interesting. Since our property once had a mobile home on it, it was still zoned mobile home property. Now that we are putting another one on it, there was no fee at all. To move this mobile, our permit only cost $10. Since this mobile was free, there was little to no value for it (since the Sellers were going to be charged to haul it away and there was that big section missing where the porch was). Title transfer and tax was $35. Moving it will cost us $600.


----------



## grannygardner

That is wonderful. Murphy's oil soap will clean and shine the cabinets and paneling. As you say, it looks like it was really well cared for. Stack washer and dryer would be great where the washer sits.


----------



## unregistered358967

Amazing!! It's in great shape. I wonder why it was free?


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> That is wonderful. Murphy's oil soap will clean and shine the cabinets and paneling. As you say, it looks like it was really well cared for. Stack washer and dryer would be great where the washer sits.


Thanks, will do! Len will be cleaning the carpets, too. They are great condition, about 4 years old according to the couple.

We have a front loader washer/dryer set, so we will likely be selling that set to help offset some of our expense.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jax-mom said:


> Amazing!! It's in great shape. I wonder why it was free?


That was an interesting story. The DH is in his early 80s, a real worker, even after his heart attack 7 years ago. His DW is in her early 70s, another hard worker. They are characters and quite wonderful folks. So, here is the story...

They originally bought their property years ago, with this mobile on it. They lived in it for a few years. The DH wanted to build his own home, but the DW was in a bit of a hurry to get settled. They opted for a new double-wide instead. In this area of Sequim, they only get 15" of rain per year, and we don't get hurricanes or tornadoes. The couple had a full slab poured as a foundation for their new mobile, years ago. Now, the Broadmore was rented out to retired couples for many years. They all took excellent care of it. The last renters were a family, who moved out just two months ago.

The couple have applied for a Reverse Mortgage, which isn't a bad idea for them. However, there was a stipulation the Broadmore had to be removed.

There it was, attached to an outbuilding, with multiple decks, and an extra enclosed porch on one side. All of it had to be removed, in order for the mobile to hauled off the property. That left one gaping square hole in the living room wall (opposite the two windows). 

This was offered FREE mainly due to the large hole in it. I'll attach a pic of that. 

We aren't concerned in the least, as DH plans to add a 5' area to it, framed in, to house our wood stove.

Funny thing? Despite this mobile including all of the appliances (furnace, water heater, washer, dryer, fridge, double ovens, etc...), folks didn't want it due to needing to fix that hole (either frame it in or add more living space to it). It was offered FREE for an entire week, before we went to see it. The couple told us they were very happy that fellow Believers wanted it. It was very clear, they wanted it to be fixed up and used as it had plenty of life left!

The DW actually went with us, in our car, to the DOL, and County Treasurer. There, we took care of everything together.


----------



## unregistered41671

Great find Lori. I am glad for you and Len. I really enjoy your threads as you can see by my"likes". Thanks for all the updates and pics.


----------



## po boy

ChristieAcres said:


> Here are the pics of our new home...she may be old, but was very well cared for. Yes, she needs some exterior paint and some of the interior walls would brighten up with paint (all the original paneling...). The interior's condition for a 1969? Amazing for its age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The exterior could use some paint, as you can see. The roof has been taken care of, but Len will likely coat it again just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master bedroom windows. The office is on the other end.


 In September 1969, I was 6 months out of the army and I bought a Mobil home that looks very much like the exterior of that home. It's still in the family.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len spent the day working at our property, while I headed back to do some work at our old place. He moved our camper, so he would have a good spot for our motorhome. We need to move her before the Broadmore gets delivered. Looks like there won't be lack of space for visitors, now! Tomorrow, Len will be working on the cabin again, and we will have to rethink what we will be using it for now.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Our Broadmore is ready to haul as soon as the guys can schedule to move it. Here, it requires a permit (which I have) in the name of the company moving it. Len is now ready to move our motorhome, anytime. Progress otherwise? The beat goes on, and on, and on...










Len is still working hard to get the walls done, so he can build a roof over this little log cabin. Once he does that, he won't have to worry about how long it takes him to finish it, so much. The use for this building has completely changed! Our mobile will have the washer/dryer in it, and we won't have to put my office or clothes in the cabin.

Just (4) more log levels to go!


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just went out and looked at all of our furniture in my truck box. Based on just Len and I living in our mobile home, it makes more sense to me just to have one bedroom set up for us. Then, use the middle room for our dressers, and the third room just as my office. Since we are keeping our motorhome, that can serve as a guest room for any who come to visit (still have our camper, too). Len's family is encouraging him to sell our motorhome, but I am not on board to do that right now. We need to consider selling it very carefully and then decide mutually. There is no rush!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I packed up everything out of my large L-shaped desk (which is being sold...), then decide it is time to head back to Sequim. I walk outside, get in my car, and there I spy...a cute little buck. So, I figure I might as well snap a few pics. He was very friendly and curious, walked right up to me:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Took a hike around our property to take pics, when it wasn't raining. Yes, it is actually raining! That will summon the happy shrooms (non-hallucinogenic ones). I found one beauteous boulder, that I don't think I had noticed before.


----------



## ChristieAcres

An area not as thickly forested, somewhat lush as it enters the Fall...


----------



## Candy

What an adventure you and your husband are having! I have loved reading your latest part of your new land and home!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Adventure is right and it is wonderful, never know what the next day will bring... Last night, was a rarity. We had a torrential downpour and a little leak developed over my side of the bed. It was too late for Len to do anything about it, so I put a garbage bag over me, placed a towel on top, and went to sleep. When I awoke, the towel was wet, but at least I was dry. Today, Len will either fix that issue or tarp it until he can address it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len got 6 logs up today, 4.5 of them "pinned" down. It was too dark to get the last pic.

Today's pics:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Also, DH took care of motorhome the issue, at least for now. He took the motorhome out of level, so the water would drain completely, and is keeping it slightly out of level. He will be inspecting the roof and try to determine the source of the leak. If he can't, it will be tarped when we move into the mobile.


----------



## ChristieAcres

New of the day, a text from the mobile mover, confirming our Broadmore will be moved tomorrow afternoon. Len quickly changed horses, now out there moving things. He is moving our water system, so we can use it with our motorhome until it is hooked up to the mobile. My wonderful cousin is bringing his DW for the weekend, as he wanted to help us with our projects around here. What a guy! Great timing for his visit, as we will have to setup our Broadmore (quite a bit of work is involved).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, our Broadmore was moved yesterday and it was an adventure in and of itself. The truck arrived, towing the Broadmore behind it. Once the Driver maneuvered into our driveway, his wheels would only spin...uh oh...

Old Ford F250 to the rescue! Len hooked up his cable/winch and towed that truck with mobile behind, up our driveway...pic tomorrow.

It was a real challenge, but the Driver managed to get the Broadmore parked in her spot. Yesterday afternoon, my DC and his DW came to help out. This morning, the DW vacuumed the entire mobile using her hypoallergenic vacuum. The entire interior had been cleaned, except for the windows. I moved in one shelf unit worth of books, which was quite a few, stacking the on the office counter. Also, I carried out all the storm windows and screens, stacking them neatly outside of my truck box. They will need to be cleaned before being installed. I took more pics of the interior, will update my thread tomorrow. DC helped Len scrape off/clean, seal all the seams of half of the mobile roof. Tomorrow, Len will be doing his best to finish it. He will apply a roof sealer when he completes the rest of the seams. 

Tonight, I thought everyone deserved something very tasty for dinner, so I prepared a Crab Chowder with bacon, sweet onion, green pepper, and potatoes. We had fresh pears, too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is that pic of Len's F250 pulling the truck which was pulling our 60 foot mobile:


----------



## Nancy

Wow, what a blessing for you with the free mobile home.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, feel very blessed indeed! Len finished cleaning and sealing the roof of the mobile yesterday. I have most of my clothing put away along with one bookshelf in and full of books. Today, I bought a couch and matching chair. I'll be cleaning and spraying the used furniture as it is from a Church store. It can be covered, if necessary and reupholstered later. Also, Len hooked up the power and we decided to leave up the lights in the living room, lol, as we will have a head-start for Christmas!

We walked through our Broadmore, and discussed how we were going to furnish it. Len was happy to have his own "walk-in" closet, LOL  That is the middle bedroom, but he has to share it with a pressure tank for our water system. This is to compromise our different schedules. He gets up 2 hours before I do. I figure furnishing it only as we need it furnished, so it will be easier to keep clean, and there will be less clutter. Since I can store as much as I want in my truck box, there will be all sorts of decor, and furnishings for our future log home.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I went on a hiking with a new friend yesterday. We decided to become hiking buddies a little over a week ago. Since we both hike between 4-5mph, it is working out just great! Here is a pic I took W of the Dungeness Spit Lighthouse:










We actually did two hikes yesterday, covering around 4.5 miles, possibly a bit further.

Len and his eldest DS, are working on the addition today. The weather has cooperated, just beautiful...I am hoping to squeeze in another hike.


----------



## unregistered65598

Wow what a pretty pic! You are so lucky to live in such a pretty area


----------



## libertygirl

This is such an inspiring thread! I am so impress with all you guys have accomplished. All of the pictures are fantastic...I contributed heavily on the "likes"!


----------



## grannygardner

I love the couch and chair. It looks to be in great condition. Great pictures, all of them. Thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> I love the couch and chair. It looks to be in great condition. Great pictures, all of them. Thanks for sharing your adventure.


Thanks, thought the furniture was a real bargain for what it was! I just saw a thread on Old vs New... Every chance I get, I will buy used over new whenever possible (contingent upon what it is). I will be thoroughly cleaning and spraying my natural spray on the furniture tomorrow.


----------



## ChristieAcres

libertygirl said:


> This is such an inspiring thread! I am so impress with all you guys have accomplished. All of the pictures are fantastic...I contributed heavily on the "likes"!


Thanks, with so much work ahead? I am endeavoring to stay fit.

Yesterday, my new HB and I took a 3.5 mile hike up to the vista near our property. I posted a few pics of that, already. The guys worked on that addition. It will take a few days to enclose it, but finishing it will take longer. I am just anxious to have the mobile closed up, so we can move into it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Went on another few hikes, and will post some pics tonight. Len is out there working on the addition, has now confirmed the placement of windows, etc... We bought a sliding glass door, which will be our front entrance. He will also be putting in a door on the other side. It will make more sense when I post a pic. There will be multiple windows as that is West facing. The slider is South facing. This will work well for our Winter sun exposure.

I went to a private nursery today and bought 2 Blue Crop and 2 Berkley Blueberry bushes for $10 each. They are all 4 years old, so that was a good buy! Tomorrow, I'll be heading back to dig up more of my perennials and move them here.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the progress so far:

1- 7' X 12' + porch and stairs
2- Center view of Addition, facing W, will have a wood stove centered with a window on either side. There will be a slate pad with a slate backsplash of sorts.
3- This is the S facing side, which will have a sliding glass door. The porch area will have a roof over it, eventually.
4- The 3rd side faces N, which will have a door and tall narrow window.

This will be open to the living room as it will house our wood stove.

This addition is being built to detach from the mobile without being taken apart. Since we are going to live in it for just two years or so, we will be selling it. Since that addition will come off, it can be moved, and sold with the mobile. We will be fixing everything that needs to be fixed and may be updating the wiring, too.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A bit more progress made on the building. Len is out to get some fittings, so he can hook up our propane dryer. I sold the electric one that came with the mobile, just today! While it cost us $645.00 total, including delivery, taxes, and license fees? So far, I have sold the fridge and dryer for $325.00. Once I sell the washer, we will have only expended $195.00, gotta love that! Here is a pic of the addition as of today:










Of the 3 pics attached, you can see the S facing side the sliding glass door will go into, the front where the 2 windows will go and the center section behind where the stove will go, and the N facing side where there will be a tall narrow window next to a door. There will be stairs up to that door, from a deck. Len plans on building that deck to extend across the front, all the way to the other door. We are also discussing covering it. There will be chairs and small tables on this deck.


----------



## ChristieAcres

When my new HB (Hiking Buddy) and I went on the 3 mile loop trail near the Strait of Juan De Fuca, the first pic others liked the best (out of these particular shots, that is). I included a few others.


----------



## unregistered65598

Amazing I am in awe of what you guys are doing.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Merks said:


> Amazing I am in awe of what you guys are doing.


Right now, I am in awe of all the blessings! Len is literally the hardest working man I have ever met. Right now, he is hooking up our propane dryer. Since there was no gas hook-up, he had to install the propane pipe, fitting, and regulator. Two days ago, I told him our CL ad was deleted for the washer and dryer, so he could finish the addition before installing our propane dryer. He told me to get them sold ASAP and it wouldn't take but a few hours to hook up the propane dryer. I am not sure why, but he told me it was more challenging. He has a load of laundry to do, so that is the big push... Hmmm, guess he should have listened to me this time :hammer: Dinner is late tonight since he is still out there working...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I took a few more pics on that same 3 mile hike today and here they are.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I went to Seattle to see my daughter. On my way back, I took a pic from the ferry:










When I returned home, it was dark, however I took these shots to show the progress:









Len got the roof trusses done, so he will be working on the roof tomorrow.









While this was more work than he thought, Len hooked up our propane dryer.


----------



## Candy

Your pictures are great! Thanks for posting them. I thought it was a funny place for a ferris wheel so I had to look it up  This phase of your new place is coming along great! Do you have much of a winter where you are located?


----------



## ChristieAcres

Candy said:


> Your pictures are great! Thanks for posting them. I thought it was a funny place for a ferris wheel so I had to look it up  This phase of your new place is coming along great! Do you have much of a winter where you are located?


Thanks, yep, odd place for a ferris wheel. We are in the rain shadow of the Olympic Mountains, and get 25" of precipitation per year. However, we are 1,100' above sea level. Yes, we will get snow, but probably less than our last property. We spoke to our neighbors and got the scoop.


----------



## ChristieAcres

This pic is from yesterday. Len is moving forward to finish this little addition, so he can also coat the entire roof. There is a slant to the roof, but it doesn't appear so in this shot.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here are a few more pics, showing the progress. This was designed for purely functional reasons.









As soon as Len installs the windows, we will be moving our belongings in, and he can complete the finishing work. I am really looking forward to the extra space!


----------



## Candy

It is coming right along!


----------



## grannygardner

The add-on room looks great. Love all the pictures you share.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for the nice comments! This morning, I walked past a few of our fruit trees and spied...MUSHROOMS!


----------



## Bret

The HT Ballroom is super. Room to spill out onto the lanai. Lot's of dancing room for the completion celebration. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bret said:


> The HT Ballroom is super. Room to spill out onto the lanai. Lot's of dancing room for the completion celebration. Keep up the good work.


Yep, just need a mirrored ball to get the party started :nanner: 

I figured I'd go see if there were any other surprises popping up, after I found the Shaggy Manes. Look what I found:









Shaggy Parasol, an edible wild mushroom with good flavor. Like any mushroom, one should be cautious about this variety. Notably, there have been some reports of stomach upset. Neither Len or I have experienced that, however. While we harvest and eat wild mushrooms, without incident, I caution others to be very careful identifying mushrooms. This one is easy to identify, however, due to its distinct characteristics and the fact the flesh actually turns a rust color when the flesh is cut. I'll post pics of that later, as it is interesting to see.

Oh, not just one, either. There was quite a flush, literally dozens of happy little umbrella mimicker's emerging to signal the changing season.


----------



## Bret

The moss is pretty too. I imagine that I can smell the cool earthy sweat spicey deliscious aroma of the earth. I have not seen the Shaggy Manes in the cool lower fertile and damp pasture but the common field mushrooms that grow near the similar clump grass and clover are noticeable now. They start with pink gills and the stems breakaway easily. The gills turn brown quickly when they open up. I am learning that near and far, soils are the same too.

When we forget to stop working and look up and around once in a while, we forget why we do all of it.


----------



## ChristieAcres

It is actually torrential rainfall out there, not very common in our neck of the woods....hurray, will go mushroom hunting the first chance I get! Len is stoked he got the windows in, and is working on the door. He had to repair it, before he installed it. Here are the latest pics:









The door is the last install, before the finish work begins. That will go slower as we need to start moving our stuff in!









Yes, I'll get a rail too, eventually.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len finished his work on the door, and has installed it. In addition, he installed the propane dryer. so here are pics of both:


----------



## AngieM2

Looking very good. Watch that first step out that door. I really like the extra space that room adds, and the good windows it has.


----------



## ChristieAcres

AngieM2 said:


> Looking very good. Watch that first step out that door. I really like the extra space that room adds, and the good windows it has.


Thanks, but no worries. Len will be building a deck that runs from the green door to the other door on the side of the mobile. We will be using the sliding door in the meantime.

Those windows are Euro-pane, were initially very expensive, and came from a high end waterfront home. During the construction, there were some little specs left on the windows. They wouldn't wash off, so when Len was offered all the windows for free, he took them! Since you can't even see any specs unless you look very closely, we used some in the addition, and will save the rest for our log home. We had to buy the sliding glass door, but have used as much salvage materials as we can.


----------



## grannygardner

The addition looks great. I love that you're using recycled/salvage materials. Glad you decided to keep your washer and dryer and sell the set that came with the trailer. You know the history of your set and they're more energy efficient.


----------



## Candy

I love the door! Also so glad that now you can move in and enjoy more space. Did you say that you were going to put a wood stove in the addition? I am really enjoying watching the progress your making on your journey!


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> The addition looks great. I love that you're using recycled/salvage materials. Glad you decided to keep your washer and dryer and sell the set that came with the trailer. You know the history of your set and they're more energy efficient.


Thanks, try to re-use as much as we can. The sliding glass door was also used, but we did have to buy it. We are using good materials, but purposely not going high end in what we do buy. Realistically, we may be selling this mobile in a few years. Here, they are easy to sell, IF they are in liveable condition. Our other option, which I will discuss with Len? We may keep this addition to use on another building. Len told me, he could easily frame up the opening and install a sliding glass door...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Candy said:


> I love the door! Also so glad that now you can move in and enjoy more space. Did you say that you were going to put a wood stove in the addition? I am really enjoying watching the progress your making on your journey!


That door has quite the history and we have had it for almost 10 years. Yes, there will be a wood stove installed between those 2 windows on the West wall. The space between them is where the stove will go. That was the most space efficient way to do it. You said, this is indeed a journey! I was just thinking about the changes...from a travel trailer to a motorhome to a mobile home... It hasn't even been one year, yet! I was sitting here, enjoying an Asian Pear, thinking about what a blessing it was...fruit from so many of our trees this first year!


----------



## libertygirl

That add on is fantastic! I too, am glad to see your posts of your progress. It's almost like reading a story, can't wait to see what will come next.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Feels a bit strange to suddenly have all this space :banana: This is our first night sleeping in the mobile. Unfortunately, I discovered there is an issue with the roof, so Len will be up there tomorrow to do his research. He worked so hard on it, I was very disappointed for him :flame:

While bringing in furniture, it was me that kept putting on the brakes. Len probably wonders what has gotten into me, LOL. I want as little "stuff" in here as possible, mainly furniture, our books, clothing, and what is necessary. I'd say I am turning over a new leaf :rock:

One of the pieces brought in, is a table I bought here a few months ago. The reason I purchased it, was due to its originality, and the price ($19.26). I'll post a few pics of it tomorrow it is a rather unusual, has carving. Maybe another HTer might know where it is from due to its pattern.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is that little solid wood hand-carved table, wondering where it came from (?):


----------



## ChristieAcres

The kitchen is now confirmed for October 27th! That is when the Contractor is scheduled to start basically gutting the kitchen in Seattle. I had already posted that we were given everything (High end Maple cabinets, uppers/lowers, island, propane stovetop/oven, etc...). We were also just offered the kitchen sink! With that news, we are moving as much furniture as we can into our mobile. This is to make enough space for the incoming kitchen...it will be stored in my truck box until our home is finished.

I hadn't posted, but this is the first time I have been able to use my propane dryer! At our last place, it wasn't even hooked up, as we air dried everything. I have to admit it is very handy, but once we get our wood stove hooked up again...most of our clothing will be air dried again.


----------



## ChristieAcres

The area in the truck box has been cleared for the kitchen. My 2nd bookcase has yet to be moved in and one more piece of office furniture. Yesterday and this morning, I spent time moving more items out of our motorhome. Then, Len moved our motorhome onto a better spot for the winter. He will be winterizing it soon. Today, Len wired, insulated, and installed a light in our addition. This afternoon, I went on a 7 mile hike with my local Hiking Buddy. We went on the Tubal Cain Mine Trail, which is a moderate uphill hike with a rather extreme uphill climb at the end. My cell froze up early on our hike, so I did miss taking as many pics as I wanted. Here are a few I did take:














































Driving in, I took these pics:


----------



## Candy

Wow, beautiful views! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, Candy! 

Len moved our motorhome. It will now be used for our family and friends to stay in when they visit and later fun camping!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is a pic of my SIL's kitchen, identical to the one we are being given. I still cannot believe any one would gut a kitchen this nice to remodel it?!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is what the addition looks like, still a work in progress:



















We would like to lay down a slate floor, wood stove pad, and backsplash (just the area between the front two windows). I now have a front porch light, interior light in the addition, and outlets.


----------



## libertygirl

What beautiful country!! (oh, did I say that already?) That addition is looking great, looks like it really adds quite a bit of space to your new temp home.


----------



## ChristieAcres

libertygirl said:


> What beautiful country!! (oh, did I say that already?) That addition is looking great, looks like it really adds quite a bit of space to your new temp home.


Thanks, will pass on that compliment to Len. Here is a pic I took on Monday while hiking with him. We hiked just about 4.5 miles.


----------



## Candy

Beautiful shot! Your hikes are breath taking


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, Candy! This next shot may not be "breathtaking," but it is a very happy change! I went from living in a travel trailer to a motorhome, now to this mobile (had a crummy shower head). I bought this years ago, so Len is the man! Yes, he installed it just for me, as he is a bath guy.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Oh, yes, and I went mushroom hunting...probably got some of the last Chanterelles from near our last property:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Update... We are still getting moved into the mobile, getting it set up to be our home for the next few years. Today, we brought in another bookshelf, then the books, then put them all back in the shelf. I have been working on my office, hoping tomorrow I will be done with the rest so I can hang my pictures!


----------



## ChristieAcres

We got more rain than either of us expected. Len got a lot of work done and has literally fixed every single faucet, both toilets, one shower head, and replaced that other one. He even had to replace the water hoses under the kitchen sink. Now, we have excellent water pressure at both sinks in the main bathroom, the toilet now works perfectly, the tub faucet and shower work now, our sink/vanity now has running water, the master toilet now works properly, and my "rain" shower has enough pressure to work very well, too. This is what I have on the stove:









Chanterelle Mushrooms I picked, Cinnamon Apples (our Kings), Turkey Soup out of one of my jars, and then added cabbage, kale, spinach, and chard. I just dumped the mushrooms into the soup, too. We are eating late since Len is baking a cheesecake. As soon as he gets it in the oven, it is dinnertime!

Here is what I picked today from our trees (a few King Apples and the rest Liberty Apples):










I have one more Liberty Apple tree to harvest tomorrow, then I will start canning/dehydrating apples!


----------



## unregistered358967

Yum! I just dehydrated a bunch too. The kids share at lunch and their friends say they're better than potato chips.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I should add that I'll have twice this much from three trees, which bore fruit, but not nearly as much as they usually do. However, I was delighted as I got more fruit than I expected as this also came from trees we moved in April while blooming!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Jax-mom said:


> Yum! I just dehydrated a bunch too. The kids share at lunch and their friends say they're better than potato chips.


I also really enjoy eating apple chips :banana: Fortunately for me, I will have plenty of apples for sauce, pie/crisp, and also apple chips. That is because my best buddy let me pick a box of King Apples from her place. My in-laws also gave us some apples.


----------



## libertygirl

Ah darn... I was hoping to find your last post to be a dinner invitation.. :sob: Oh well... looks pretty yummy though.


----------



## ChristieAcres

libertygirl said:


> Ah darn... I was hoping to find your last post to be a dinner invitation.. :sob: Oh well... looks pretty yummy though.


Well, gee, if you weren't so far away... Of course, you'd be welcome


----------



## ChristieAcres

BTW- King Apples are so sweet w/just cinnamon and sauteed in butter! Len thought I added sugar to them. 

Len moved my last piece of office furniture, so I can now finish setting up my office and then hang my pictures/mirrors. We picked up the last sheets of paneling the couple had (who gave us the mobile), visited with them, and then went on another beach hike. This is my favorite pic:


----------



## ChristieAcres

The work continues...










This is a good example of what a Tiny Home could look like (when it is completed)


----------



## ann in tn

I am really enjoying all the pictures. The extra room your husband and you added to the mobile home is really nice.


----------



## ChristieAcres

This morning, we drove our old F250 with beat up equipment trailer to the upscale Seattle neighborhood to pick up our kitchen. Here are pictures of the actual kitchen we were given. This included all the uppers, lowers, island, sink, granite tile for island and bar, the pot rack, the back window, and the stove/oven.


----------



## libertygirl

That will look beautiful in your log home, when you get it built!! And FREE....whoo hooo. What a deal. :thumb:


----------



## jwal10

We have 30 bushel of apples stored right now. 75 gallons of apple juice, 200 pints canned, 40 pints applesauce and 30 gallons dried apples.

Those cabinets have a craftsman look. Veeeerrrrry nice. Your add on looks kind of like our off grid cabin did originally, without the slider, 12'x20', shed roof. Our wood range sets between the windows and kitchen cabinets on slider wall, living toward the other side. Those 2 "windows" were heavy oak doors from an old school originally, built right into the wall....James


----------



## manygoatsnmore

That kitchen is gorgeous! I'd pick something like that for my own home, new. The things folks get rid of. Makes it awfully nice for us frugal folks, though, eh?


----------



## grannygardner

Those are beautiful and will save you thousands of dollars on setting up your kitchen.


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> We have 30 bushel of apples stored right now. 75 gallons of apple juice, 200 pints canned, 40 pints applesauce and 30 gallons dried apples.
> 
> Those cabinets have a craftsman look. Veeeerrrrry nice. Your add on looks kind of like our off grid cabin did originally, without the slider, 12'x20', shed roof. Our wood range sets between the windows and kitchen cabinets on slider wall, living toward the other side. Those 2 "windows" were heavy oak doors from an old school originally, built right into the wall....James


Hey, great to see you back on HT, there James! Great year for the apples down your way, eh?! I'd enjoy hearing from you via email, too, if getting on the site is difficult. [email protected]

Good to hear from all the others posting, too. Yes, being frugal has its rewards and it really pays off to make sure your friends, business associates, and family members know when you are building a home :buds:


----------



## ChristieAcres

The addition is now insulated. Len will be insulating the floor next. We are about a week away from installing our wood stove! That is just in time for the cold weather, too. Since Len is also skirting our mobile and also doing some additional winterizing, there won't be any new projects until his work is completed. I am starting in on the apples, need to get them put up and also finish setting up my office.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I decided to go pick mushrooms (about 5#s), namely Shaggy Parasols! We have so many, I have invited friends and family over to harvest. After that, I went on the vista hike. Since that is the best nearby cardio hike, I will be doing that 3 times/week. A short while ago, I sauteed a few shrooms with kale, butter, and sprinkled on Parmesan cheese (yum!)


----------



## ChristieAcres

After picking mushroom, I took our dog, Sam, on the vista hike. Here is a pic of the road we live off of:










Now, here are a few of those Shaggy Parasol shrooms:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Our temperatures are falling, soon will hit freezing, and Len is scrambling to get everything ready. Two days ago, I went back out to pick more Shaggy Parasol Mushrooms and was amazed to see how many had emerged! I picked 10#s and had to stop, since I knew I had to process them all. That equated to 11 pints of canned mushrooms!

I just started a new blog, still working on it, but I don't mind sharing it so you can let me know what you think. My first article fits, lol:

http://www.sequimforlife.com/

Right now, am sitting in my little office, with buckets of Elephant Garlic, Purple Striped German Garlic, the last of my clothing to put away, and office supplies all around me. Each day, priorities got in the way. I am hoping tomorrow will be it!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today turned into another one of those, wow, something else FREE kind of days :sing:

While at the office "hub," my boss pointed out the new 50" tv. Significance was he had replaced the nice 50" flat screen he had just installed a few days ago. I asked where the other one went, and he told me it was in his other vehicle. I asked him if he wanted to get rid of it, after he said it has some port issues but otherwise worked great. I'll probably pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## grannygardner

I just checked out your blog and it looks great. I've added it to my bloglovin list so I won't miss any of your posts.


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> I just checked out your blog and it looks great. I've added it to my bloglovin list so I won't miss any of your posts.


Thanks, you will likely be a little surprised by the articles I will be posting. The topics will be fairly interesting. Of course, there will always be pictures!


----------



## libertygirl

I checked it out, too. Very nicely done.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just wrote another article for any who wish to read or just check out the pics:

http://www.sequimforlife.com/

My latest article is about Hiking in Sequim, with some nice pics. Here is one of them:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Property update: Len is putting up insulation board for skirting around the mobile. Once he completes that, he will return to his addition project (finish it and install our wood stove). He has also decided to move our propane tank, so he can hook it up to his shipping container-shop (heat). Otherwise, he will then insulate the exterior of the shipping container using the same insulation board. We were going to have foam sprayed on the outside, but this is more cost efficient. With the lower temps, Len wants to protect his equipment. He is really looking forward to getting back to work on our log cabin!

I have been collecting a lot of plants, some purchased in Sequim, others moved from our last property. Since I owned a licensed nursery, I can remove as much as I want from the garden beds. I had gone so wild on planting, that I am essentially thinning them, lol! The next owners will be thrilled  In addition, I bartered with a gal on CL for plants she wanted and we have become good friends! Otherwise, I am busy with my real estate work, meeting nice folks here and nearby counties. Len and I are now hiking together during the week, since my hiking buddy works full time (dark when she gets off work). This the first week I hiked under 20 miles in over a month.

Due to some health issues, I went to see a local Naturapath (here ND's are also MD's). I have had a below normal temperature for 24 years (97.3F - 97.6F), along with FMS, CFS, and low blood pressure (now in Menopause, too). A few months ago, I felt like something was very off, from what I was used to feeling, so I went in to be evaluated. It turns out, I have issues with my thyroid, spleen, duodenum, and adrenyls. My ND prescribed treatments for all the aforementioned. I am sharing this, as I know there are other folks on this board suffering from FMS, CFS, and some of the other issues I described. Word is out on the one treatment, but I am very encouraged by the other one. The first morning, my temp went from 97.3F to 98.1F. I could feel a difference in my inner core, which is usually cold. This morning, I felt warm and my hands weren't cold! I'll post once/week to confirm how the treatments are working for me. For those who do not want to take prescription drugs and are looking for alternative treatments, it may be helpful. Here, I am posting this information to be helpful and share with others.

If the treatments are successful, I will share more information (the treatment also required dietary restrictions). Paleo was the recommended diet with further restrictions.


----------



## Solar Geek

Hope the treatments make you feel much better!


----------



## mamita

so happy you feel better! now, what do the abbreviations even mean. lol


----------



## unregistered358967

Oh good! I'll be interested to hear an update. It's nice to find someone you can trust who is willing to try alternative methods. Good luck.


----------



## OffGridCooker

This has lifted my spirits, I like to see good people succeed.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanksgiving was nice, baked a 14# turkey, and DD made half the meal! She and her DH were our only guests this year. While the turkey baked, we went on a hike.









Part of the 3 mile loop hike, by the Strait of Juan De Fuca.

After we returned, DD and I finished up our dishes, and we all enjoyed a great meal! Afterward, DD wanted to look at photo albums. Since I took a lot of pictures over the years, there are many albums... She and her DH stayed overnight in our motorhome. 

Len and I went on a drive the next day, to the upper Elwah area, to see the remnants of Lake Mills (after the dam was removed). This pic taken above the area.









Olympics S of Port Angeles

This morning, we awoke to our first snow (4"s)! Here are a few pics:









Neighboring property, looking forward to placing a bench here (on our side).









DH had to stop working on the skirting until the snow melts









Sam and I took a hike up to the top of our property and on our forest trail.

Later in the day, DH and I went to photograph a listing for a potential buyer (the listing pics were lacking). We stopped to take a hike.









Bluff over the Strait of Juan De Fuca. The water was so clear! Notice the snow near the edge...


----------



## ChristieAcres

The one treatment appears to be working, but I have found I cannot sleep in a cold bedroom. As long as the room isn't too cold, I awake with a more normal temperature. Word is out on the other one (for menopause symptoms).

Mamita- FMS is Fibrymalgia and CFS is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. You probably know, but ND stands for Naturopathic Doctor.


----------



## Candy

What a beautiful area you live in! Your pictures are beautiful. 

I have just started using essential oils and am reading all I can about them, my husband really likes them also. 

It sounds like you had a great Thanksgiving! I *wish* we had such a pretty place to hike around here, my son hikes but does that in Adirondack high peaks, that is to much hiking for me LOL


----------



## libertygirl

Such a beautiful place you have shown us all. Thank you for your continued posts, it is fun to see the progress you all are making. With all of that hiking, you seem to be keeping the ailments at bay. Good job! I agree, a bench looking on that neighboring property would be fantastic, it looks like a dream world. Glad you are doing a blog...but this is much easier to follow. 

Best blessings to you and your family. Andi

Oh! and Merry Christmas....coming soon.


----------



## ChristieAcres

libertygirl said:


> Such a beautiful place you have shown us all. Thank you for your continued posts, it is fun to see the progress you all are making. With all of that hiking, you seem to be keeping the ailments at bay. Good job! I agree, a bench looking on that neighboring property would be fantastic, it looks like a dream world. Glad you are doing a blog...but this is much easier to follow.
> 
> Best blessings to you and your family. Andi
> 
> Oh! and Merry Christmas....coming soon.


Blessings and Merry Christmas to you!

Thankfully, haven't so much as caught a cold :thumb: There are multiple spots for benches on our property, will be very neat! 

While I will continue to post on there, occasionally, the articles will each feature pictures (some different than on on this thread). The topics will be related to Sequim, so different entirely than my posts on this thread.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I just wrote another short article with at least one pic not seen on this thread. Since I take so many pictures, I decided to add a page to my blog, "Sequim Pic of the Day." Of course, that can be my favorite pic of any day.

In addition, I've decided to start a new blog when Len begins building our Butt and Pass Log Home. There will be a lot more pics on that than this thread, but I will still be updating this thread occasionally for those who are following it.


----------



## Candy

I will still be following here. I have enjoyed keeping up with your journey and really enjoy your photos. Thank you so much for keeping it going.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I picked up over $100 worth of tile for $30, thanks to checking Craigslist! Here is a pic:










We are building a hearth and backsplash for our wood stove. The leftover tile will be used elsewhere. I hiked in the snow around our property and the one next to ours. The snow is melting slowly and melting the quickest where we have chosen to build! Rain is expected, so soon the snow will be gone. It is pretty, but makes for hazardous road conditions. Here is a pond on the other side of our driveway (neighbor's property). You don't normally see snow and ice this early here!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, I brought home my early birthday/Christmas present and was glad Len thought they were beautiful! I bought an antique coffee shop and two matching end tables.



















They are a good match for our antique couch and end tables. I think they will look great in our future log home!


----------



## grannygardner

The tables are gorgeous! Love the marble tops.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the progress on the addition:










Today, the guys will be working on tiling the hearth and entry by the slider. We have elected to carpet the rest (we were given quite a bit of carpet that matches the living room). I took this pic last night.

Another beautiful sunny day, so I'l be out hiking shortly.


----------



## Candy

I loved your tables and your addition is looking great.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks, grannygardener and Candy! Len and his eldest DS worked on the addition today. They laid tile- the backsplash is up! I worked until after dark, so I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## grannygardner

The lights on the beams look great. Weren't they already there and you decided to leave them? Good idea. Love the pics you're sharing. Excited for you to get everything in place .


----------



## ChristieAcres

grannygardner said:


> The lights on the beams look great. Weren't they already there and you decided to leave them? Good idea. Love the pics you're sharing. Excited for you to get everything in place .


Thanks, yes, the lights were already there and we left them. Glad you are enjoying the thread! It was a long day of work showing properties, so I didn't get a pic of the tile backsplash, yet. Tomorrow, I will post one.


----------



## elkhound

yall thrift stores and craiglist and such has way better items than i can find around here. especially the last few years as places i use to get stuff others are keeping hoppin in this economy.

yall do fantastic together...a team.


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> yall thrift stores and craiglist and such has way better items than i can find around here. especially the last few years as places i use to get stuff others are keeping hoppin in this economy.
> 
> yall do fantastic together...a team.


There is one thrift store, a non-profit Church sponsored one here, which has the best items. Our local craigslist has very nice furniture priced inexpensively, too. I was very surprised and impressed to find some of the items we have. It was a real blessing! We are planning to use as much used materials and supplies as we can.


----------



## Nancy

Love the couch and chair. We used to have a set like that. Was so sad when they finally wore out. Got them at an auction for $25.00 and they wore like iron for years.
Also the coffee table and ends are beautiful as well. Merry Christmas to you.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the latest pic (grouting hasn't been done, yet)! Len needs to get some more supplies before he builds the hearth, so he is going to resume working on the skirting. We had quite the wind storm, but no damage to anything around here. There aren't any trees close to our mobile, RV's, boat, partially finished log cabin, or carport. The wind came in from the S. We will be awakening to quite a mess of branches out there, I expect.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Our region was hit with quite a storm and over 160,000 were without power in WA. Our generator was ready and we were expecting to lose power. It was a blessing we didn't, but Len was a little disappointed. Locally, there wasn't too much damage, but there was in outlying areas and waterfront properties. While there was a lot of rain, our property is at no risk for flooding (due to the topography). That is a benefit of living off of a hill. Traveling isn't advised today due to road/hwy closures. I'll be out hiking around our property and take a few pics.


----------



## Bret

Good work...as always.

Len even knows how to get kindling and firewood flown in. Throw the breaker for him.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Bret said:


> Good work...as always.
> 
> Len even knows how to get kindling and firewood flown in. Throw the breaker for him.


Thanks, will pass that on. Firewood? We have some seasoned, stacked, and waiting. Otherwise, have plenty of dry wood to cut up. If we are in a pinch for any reason, a neighbor offered to give us firewood (seasoned and dry). We have a wood splitter (the one Len designed/built a few years back).


----------



## ChristieAcres

This is on our neighbors driveway, which is above our property. 










The pic below is of, "Christie Creek," which is held in check by a great drainage system. That was put in by the sharp man who originally owned all the adjoining properties together. The flow continues to the edge of our property, drains down into a pipe which empties into a series of ponds on neighboring properties.


----------



## ChristieAcres

On our way back from a family birthday party E of Seattle, I took this pic of the Kingston Marina (while strolling on the docks). This is being posted for CajunSunshine :buds:


----------



## ChristieAcres

We will be getting some gravel and concrete delivered (extra from a larger concrete delivery). Len installed the earthquake tie-straps, but needed concrete as the connection was set for a double-wide not a single-wide. He dug a big hole and is handling that issue. Work will then resume on the skirting & installing our wood stove. We ordered new blowers, but have everything else we need.

I just received my new camera, so I'll post pics taken with that one in my next post. She is a red Nikon D5300.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Mais cher! I just now saw this, and I am loving those boats!

Heads up, all y'all...Lori is fixing to throw some serious eye-candy at us with her new-fangled camera!

To give you an idea of what I am talking about, would any of you _ever _suspect that the gorgeous picture in her signature line was taken with her CELL PHONE?!?!?!

That, and the pics on her website, too (see signature line). However after this date, I'm thinking that future photos will be properly Nikon-ized. :thumb:


.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just playing with it, took this pic of our dog, Sam:


----------



## HappyYooper

Absolutely breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Candy

Wow, that takes really nice photos. I agree 100% with HappyYooper.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I am heading out shortly to go on my daily hike with Sam and will be taking my new camera with me. Here she is:










I attached my wide angle zoom lens (18-200mm 3.5-5.6 VRII...). It is an 11:1 zoom. This was the best one I could afford. I'll post pics later...


----------



## ChristieAcres

I played a bit with my camera, but didn't take anything spectacular, lol. I'll now sit down and study up on using it with the different lenses, etc... Well, here's "moss at ya."


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here another one:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I liked the look of the bark and moss on this tree:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Just got back from a 2-day trip to Victoria BC (DD's birthday gift to me). While there, I took pictures. Here are a few:









View from our room


















A friendly gull...


----------



## jwal10

Very nice. Very sweet of your DD. Did you have to use passports? We don't have them. We went north once as close to Canada as possible from I-5, We looked over, went west and back down the coast, 20-25 years ago, maybe. Sweetie had a great aunt at Bremerton....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> Very nice. Very sweet of your DD. Did you have to use passports? We don't have them. We went north once as close to Canada as possible from I-5, We looked over, went west and back down the coast, 20-25 years ago, maybe. Sweetie had a great aunt at Bremerton....James


Yes, DD is very sweet. It was quite a surprise that kept getting better. It started out as a plan for her to take me to High Tea, then she started adding on to that (the room, a nice dinner, tasty brunch at Merchie', and walking for miles around the City). 

WA offers Enhanced Driver's Licenses, which are accepted by Canada. I have one of those and my DD has a Passport. DH has one, too. I have only been just over the border to Mexico and to Canada a few times. DH and I travel rarely together, except for camping and boating.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Was up late baking coconut macaroons, as the last thing I need to take to DD's tomorrow. Oddly enough, they didn't hold together very well. That is the first time that has happened in all the years I have been making them. Regardless, DD and DS will enjoy them. I am also bringing a cheese potato casserole, yam custard, a Caesar salad, canned plums & applesauce. DD is serving steak oscar (filet mignon). Yes, Christmas in Seattle this year!

Len has finished skirting the mobile and is now back to work on the addition. He is waiting until after Christmas to finish the work on the addition. Once that is complete, Len will go back to work on our little log cabin.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Christmas Day began early, a bit of rushing around to get everything packed for our trip to Seattle. This time, I was waiting on Len...I packed the car, started it, and scraped the ice off the windows. By the time I got Len in the car, we were on the wire to make the Bainbridge Island ferry to Seattle. At arrival, in a slight panic, I fumbled to get the parking paid, and we then literally ran to board the ferry. It must have been humorous to see, I suppose, as I was met with laughter by the WSF employee at the end of the gate. He told me I could stop running...taking a needed deep breath, I realized my bungee cord hook was stuck in the gap under the boarding ramp. It took quite a tug to get it free, which resulted in more amusement for this guy. He offered to help me, but I was victorious in freeing the cord. In great relief, I boarded the ferry and immediately took my seat. In this moment, I was reminded why I dislike running so much...oh no, not again! Hiking for miles, can do, but run? Not unless my life or Christmas with my children, depended on it. Here we go, Seattle on Christmas Day:










After getting picked up in front of the Ferry terminal in Seattle, DD drove us straight to her apt, located in a high rise with a great view from the rooftop common area (nicely set up, too, with covered seating):


















We walked around the Seattle waterfront with few others. It was surreal to see the streets almost empty.










It was wonderful to see both my children at Christmas this year!


----------



## jwal10

Very nice. DS wants to make a summer trip to Seattle. He went by train for his senior trip. He loved it, first trip on a train so he worried too much, he wants to take us this trip. Stay in nice hotel downtown and a couple side trips by bus or?. We will see lf this summer....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> Very nice. DS wants to make a summer trip to Seattle. He went by train for his senior trip. He loved it, first trip on a train so he worried too much, he wants to take us this trip. Stay in nice hotel downtown and a couple side trips by bus or?. We will see lf this summer....James


Thanks! If you end up taking that journey, you just let me know (since DD lives there, is a wealth of info for travelers). It would be fun to meet you in Seattle. It takes us about an hour to drive to Bainbridge Island, 45 minutes on the ferry, and we arrive at the downtown Seattle Ferry Terminal.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Right now, I am working on completing my license renewal classes (30 hours every other year) and Len is splitting firewood. By next week, he will have our wood stove installed and possible the addition completed. The Christmas tree is in there until January 1st, per our agreement, LOL. This morning, we awoke to a dusting of snow and sunshine!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday morning, I took a few pictures. Here is one of the ponds on the property N of ours (we can see this from ours):


----------



## ChristieAcres

This morning, I went on a hike on our property for just over 30 minutes. Afterward, I decided to drive to Dungeness to go on another hike and take a few pics. At first, I was just going to take pics from the bluff, then the lure of the beach won. After I hiked down to the beach, I returned to hike a bit on a nearby trail... Here is what I saw as I walked that trail:


----------



## ChristieAcres

My DD and her DH came over last night to celebrate New Years, was fun and no alcohol was served. We had scones and tea to bring in the New Year! This morning, all four of us went on two hikes. One was to Merrymere Falls and the other one, the Spruce Railroad Trail. I'll be posting more pics with an article. Here is one of them:


----------



## CajunSunshine

I wish there was a love this whole thread button! 

Good job!!!!!:thumb:



.


----------



## ChristieAcres

CajunSunshine said:


> I wish there was a love this whole thread button!
> 
> Good job!!!!!:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks! Here's one just for you:


----------



## Candy

Your new camera is doing a wonderful job  but so is the person pushing the shutter


----------



## ChristieAcres

Candy said:


> Your new camera is doing a wonderful job  but so is the person pushing the shutter


Thanks! I am finally taking my first photography class (net/book based) as it is time to refine my skills (both in taking shots and also in using this camera effectively).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Since I just posted this on another thread, here is another pic I took yesterday:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len finished the sheetrock in the addition. He is now ready to build the hearth and start installing our woodstove, hurray!


----------



## Candy

I love a woodstove! We have a coal stove and it does what it is suppose to do but it is not a woodstove


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is my slightly reluctant model today:









When I asked Sam to sit, he looked at me like I was nuts and then complied. As soon as I took this shot, I released him, and he flew off like a shot into the woods (free at least)! 

Len finished painting the interior of our addition, installed the ducts, and is doing the tile work tomorrow. As soon as we raise the funds, we are buying the last piece needed (some roof vent thing). Then we will get our wood stove back, hurray!!! Len split about half of what we would need, just in the past week (all by hand). He told me we had plenty of dry wood that he can split later.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Len did the tile work, cut the wood stove openings (two; venting & blower). He also installed the duct work under the floor. Right now, I am gearing up to do a photo shoot. DD has agreed to come over to be my model in two weeks. Here is a recent shot I took:










Other news, I have a second hiking buddy! "Brenda" and I met at my office. She needed to do her Mary Kay interviews and I agreed to it to help her out. While we chatted, we discovered our mutual dilemna- neither of us had any one who could or would hike with us during the week. We got along so well, we decided to have lunch together afterward. She also needs portraits done. 

Since I am studying composition, I had a hard time deciding what to do with this following picture. Either follow the rule of "1/3's" or center vertically and horizontally (most birds are). Which one looks better to you all?










OR


----------



## Candy

Very nice shot of your daughter, and as for the bird I like them both, but I always prefer closeups, so that would be #2. 
Candy


----------



## libertygirl

I'd pick #2 as well. Very nice pictures.


----------



## ChristieAcres

We have had some unusually foggy weather these past three days, so haven't been out shooting many pics. Len has grouted the backsplash tiles, will be grouting the hearth tomorrow, and then installing our wood stove (possibly by tomorrow night)! This is in the nick of time as our electric bill has been getting higher. I can't wait to fire the furnace!

Thanks for the nice comments on the pics :buds: Compared to others on the photography site, my seagull looked a bit dull by comparison. However, one has to start somewhere! While hiking with Brenda today, I tried to shoot pics of a tiny bird. The silly thing was moving so fast, I couldn't get a good focus of her. She was zipping around on the ground, literally vibrating. I took a few shots of a trail, but the overcast sky didn't make for a good shot. 

Tomorrow, I am meeting Clients out of my area...two hours each way. I had offered to refer them a Realtor local to that area, but they were insistent in wanting me to be their Agent. Hard to say no to that. I don't mind driving a distance to help out nice folks, when my schedule allows for it. I'll be bringing my camera, as I don't know what photo op will materialize.

Due to our current situation, we are now signed up for the May log home building class. It turns out that will work out for us better.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, with high hopes, the journey began... Most of the drive was through fog, so no photo ops, unfortunately. Since I was driving home later than I had expected, I didn't stop to take any pics. Now, arriving home...

Our wood stove is installed and there is a nice hot fire going, hurray!!! I'll post a pic tomorrow. How wonderful to have wood heat again :sing:


----------



## ChristieAcres

This is the latest pic I posted on the photography site. They liked this one better.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I forgot to take a pic of our wood stove installed. Will try to remember tomorrow. The last two days, I was in Seattle. Yes, I took a lot of shots there. While coming back, I met a Seattleite, who offered to take my pic, and here it is:









This was meant to be humorous, as I am posing as a "Tourist." Compositionally speaking, this is so wrong, however it was a great example of a fast tourist type shot. The Space Needle was cut off, subject should be in the right of the frame, but my pose was a typical cheesy one. I liked it, lol! I posted it on the photography site, but I don't think they got it, as hardly any seemed to get the humor. So much for my first "theme" shot attempt.

I am going through my shots and choosing one to post. Also, will be updating my blog with more pics. Yes, I'll post a few here, too. Stay tuned!

Yes, Len has been splitting firewood, just replaced our kitchen faucet, and installed a sprayer too! His next job is a steel railing for the stairs leading up to the sliding glass door. Of course, there are plenty of other jobs he has assigned to himself... Each time I get paid, we decide what is next.


----------



## Bret

You have a passion for working with Lens.


----------



## Solar Geek

Bret said:


> You have a passion for working with Lens.


Haha! Christie, I love your pictures and your commentary-- keep it up!

I may have missed it and the many pages of posts but are you actually going to build your own log home?

Our 12th home was a beautiful full log green-built, solar powered and heated, White Northern Cedar log home built for us by a company called Rapid River Log Homes. Due to the craziness in 2002&#8211;2003 of trying to build a green built log home, I was on site every day. This type of building is not for the faint of heart.

The three most important things I learned are:

1. Be really careful where they're putting the windows and have them measure at least four times! Since our house was not a kit but rather whole logs cut on site to the architectural plans, you just can't have people "free cutting"!! They thought I was pretty crazy for insisting on the measurements being done so carefully but even so our two giant showplace living room windows were off by slightly more than an inch. Because the woodstove was centered between them and had a 22' long chimney to the 12/12 pitched ceiling, this off-kilter arrangement was very visible to us the six years we live there. Your eye just picks up that kind of thing.

2. Have your electrical plan done, and walk through the home over and over pretending you have furniture in it to make sure you have placed all of the outlets where you need them. Not talking about typical kitchen or bedroom outlets. We had an open concept great room. Due to this we, of course, needed some in-floor outlets. Since the house was a solar home-- both passive and active-- we had a poured concrete great room floor 6 inches deep to add to its thermal mass with tile on top. This meant that not only did the outlets in the walls have to be perfectly planned ahead of time but so did the floor outlets as once the floor is poured nothing more could be added and similarly once the logs were placed no more outlets could be hidden in them. We worked with the very quick off the cuff plan my DH approved. He did not realize that seriously, NOTHING could be moved or added.

3. Tile floors. Buy porcelain. Ceramic tile is so much cheaper but it shows WHITE when it is chipped so has to be fixed. Porcelain you can let go as it is the same color throughout the tile depth.
If you drop 1 tiny thing and it cracks the floor, you cannot imagine the mess of popping it out. BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY, HOUSE SETTLE!!!! So we had planned for settling, the house had all the 'movement friendly' tricks in it, but our huge great room floor -- 40'x24' naturally had a settle and unfortunately cracked right in the center. Very messy job. Not hard to do but very messy!

4. OK 1 more biggie. IF you have dogs and your interior logs are only partially scraped so as to look rustic, (there is a term here, like 'peeled especially clean--PEC" versus 'partially clean' versus "rustic" but I cannot recall them), THE DOG HAIR WILL STICK TO THE WALLS. No kidding! We had goldendoodles and I remember looking up about 5'one night while hosting a dinner and darn if there weren't "fluffs" of dog hair just hanging on our walls. 
Banished dogs to walk out level!

Ok those are key points to just keep in mind - hope they help. SG


----------



## ChristieAcres

Thanks for all that information, Solar Geek!



> I may have missed it and the many pages of posts but are you actually going to build your own log home?


Our plans are to build a Butt and Pass Log Home. This type of construction doesn't present some of the challenges of other styles. However, Len has built one before (30 years ago), and we are taking a class in May. It didn't work out for us to go in February, but that is okay. Yes, a lot to consider, no matter what type of log home! On the dog issue, ours is outdoors, but he does come in to sleep at night. We started that recently as there are wolves here now. 

Here is a shot off the building my DD works and lives in:









I should have used a filter for this one, but I am still experimenting. My primary goal is to focus on mainly composition. I can refine as I go along


----------



## ChristieAcres

I figure some of you would appreciate this overlay shot I did...representational of Seattle being overbuilt...prophetic to a degree.


----------



## elkhound

elk come draggin and crawlin in.....help me...i am dieing........lol...i think i need a woodstove picture to sustain me.....or a pile of sawdust or chips...roflmao


i think i am having project picture withdrawls....PPW


----------



## ChristieAcres

elkhound said:


> elk come draggin and crawlin in.....help me...i am dieing........lol...i think i need a woodstove picture to sustain me.....or a pile of sawdust or chips...roflmao
> 
> 
> i think i am having project picture withdrawls....PPW


LOL, just for you, here is a fast pic with my cell:










We are no longer using our wood stove to heat our water, due to what Len would have to do. He has hand-split quite a bit of firewood, almost enough to last us the rest of the Winter!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Today, Len is working on multiple projects. One of them is trimming around the tile back splash, behind our wood stove. The rest of my day will be spent interviewing a local cafe owner, going on a 4.5+ mile photography hike (armed with tripod, camera, etc...). There is plenty of work to do at our co office "hub," in town, also. Since we froze a few dinners of delicious homemade soup, that will be an easy one for tonight. Our little log cabin is a project requiring more capital. Len's next critical project is insulating the shipping container.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is a new model! While driving home today, there were cows near the fence. So, I had to snap a pic of this steer:










and here is my most recent favorite shot:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the seagull who wishes he was an eagle, majestically posed on his pier:










Back to progression of Len's work:










A pic I took on Sunday...this is water glistening on moss:


----------



## jwal10

Sea gulls always make me happy. Always wanted a concrete one, the ones on 3 weathered posts tied together with rope, to put out in the yard, until we got our beach cottage. Better to see them in person. They land on our porch railing 6' from the window. I really like the addition and what you have done with it. What are the 2 brackets for? 

....James


----------



## po boy

jwal10 said:


> Sea gulls always make me happy. Always wanted a concrete one, the ones on 3 weathered posts tied together with rope, to put out in the yard, until we got our beach cottage. Better to see them in person. They land on our porch railing 6' from the window. I really like the addition and what you have done with it. What are the 2 brackets for?
> 
> ....James


A mantle


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, Len is working on the mantle next. He has cut it from a thick maple slab, will stain, and varnish it. Also, he has built us a railing. There will be two for our small porch & stairs. I'll take pics of that tomorrow, as it will be dark by the time I get home.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A quick update on the work front. Since my job is to earn the income necessary to pay for us to build out of pocket, I have been pulling out the stops to get better known in my area. I invited folks on our local FB page to stop by and pick up a free calendar. Two hours ago, a sweet gal came in to speak with me about listing her home and finding her one here. When we concluded our meeting, she gave me a great compliment and would like to retain me. 

Yes, and a few days ago, I was thrilled we had AAA, as I pulled over to take pictures (off the pavement to make way for passing vehicles)...tires sunk into the grass and I tried to get my car out, but stuck it was. I called AAA, but while I waited I took shots of the sky, cows, and walked around a bit. 60% of the folks who passed me, stopped to ask if I needed help. They were the older couples and even a few ladies stopped. The ones who didn't stop? The younger men. Wow, that was an eye-opener!


----------



## ChristieAcres

A local nature trail, sure appreciate being able to hike so much here. This is close to the waterfront, so it seldom rains here. The reason it is so green? Mist and fog...

Our weather has been overcast and foggy this past week, with breaks of sunshine. Here is a shot I took a few days ago, while waiting for AAA. 










When the tow truck driver arrived, a bald eagle flew right over our heads. I wasn't fast enough, but saw where he landed. After my car was back on the road, I drove past the tree that eagle landed on. Since the fog descended, I figured I'd see if I could get a pic of the eagle, too.










On the subject of photography, I had a cool thing happen! While hiking on Monday morning, with the ladies hiking group, one of them told me to all Russ Hamilton (rather notable PNW Photographer of many years). Turns out, he lives right here in Sequim! I'll be meeting up with him later this week. Here is his site, featuring beautiful local Olympic Peninsula photography:

http://www.rosshamiltonphotography.com/
Sadly, Ross is losing his eyesight and can no longer take pictures. I am reminded daily how precious life is and how much we should appreciate each moment. When we spoke over the phone, Ross shared this news with me. I told him the indelible memories of all he had seen and done would remain within his mind.


----------



## Bret

In frame two, I like the pine trees, long shadows, still pasture and cows. I would be there for a long slow morning walk. Mostly standing with a cup of coffee wearing yellow work gloves. Both seam to draw my cows up close to smell my coffee and lick my gloves.

The top frame makes me think of Mick Dodge's living room. Nice too.


----------



## jwal10

po boy said:


> A mantle


 I thought that too but there didn't look like enough room between the wall and pipe. Must be a optical illusion or mantle will need a cutout. Went back and looked, looks like more space at the ceiling from pipe to wall than I thought at first glance....James


----------



## ChristieAcres

jwal10 said:


> I thought that too but there didn't look like enough room between the wall and pipe. Must be a optical illusion or mantle will need a cutout. Went back and looked, looks like more space at the ceiling from pipe to wall than I thought at first glance....James


The mantle will be narrow as Len did install it closer than he did last time. While I am visiting my daughter in Seattle, Len will probably be finishing up one of the handrails. He needs to get some more steel for the other one. With the work ethic he has, no telling what will be done when I get home?!


----------



## Candy

I love the photo of the bald eagle. Outstanding


----------



## ChristieAcres

Candy said:


> I love the photo of the bald eagle. Outstanding


Thanks, but that eagle just kept looking down at me..."Ha, I am too far away for you..." I still got him, but it would have been much better if he was at least 10 or 15 feet lower (That was a 190mm shot...).

Today, was my photo shoot with my DD. She wore three different outfits and I took hundreds of pics. Here is one of Discovery Park and one of her.



















I am still in Seattle and returning home tomorrow. Len has done all sorts of projects since I have been gone, so more updating to do :hobbyhors


----------



## ChristieAcres

I was thinking earlier, I should have had a photo shoot with my chickens...always tomorrow... As for today, we took a drive into the Olympics and here is a shot I took from the Deer Ridge Trail (low light conditions before sunset):


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the railing Len built for our little porch area out front. It was taken in a bit of a rush. When he has completed the handrails and installed everything, I'll post a better pic.









To begin with, this will be white, but later we will have it powder coated black.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have been getting busier with my real estate work, regularly hiking, and taking pictures nonstop (hurray)! In fact, there will be a Wednesday hiking group now- I started it on our local FB page. If any gals click with me, who happen to be faster hikers, I'll invite them to go hiking with me at other times. Speaking of hikes, OMGoodness, well...

Len and I decided to go on the hike, the Deer *Ridge* Trail... Yes, ridge is bold for a reason! The trail goes from moderate to difficult and is uphill most of the way (35degree). We were planning on just hiking a mile or so, then turning back. But we met a gal heading down, who encouraged us to "forge on" to get to the seats. There is a memorial bench there. So, forge on we did, and hiked as fast as we could (not advisable when hiking uphill...). That said, we were trying to beat the impending darkness. We only spent about 10 minutes resting, before we hiked back down (2.75 miles each way). Here is a pic:










Here are some seagulls who were taking a bath at the John Wayne Marina:










Here is the progress update shot (one more handrail will be installed)










In the Spring, Len will be painting the addition, deck, and stairs.


----------



## grannygardner

Len does beautiful iron work.


----------



## Candy

I love the photo of the Ridge, just *beautiful*. I am enjoying watching your and your husbands adventure with your new land and adventure! Keep the pictures coming they are so nice.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Speak of the request, lol, my chickens and I had a photo shoot this am. Here you go:









Three of our four chickens...Rhode Island Red and two Golden Stars.









Golden Star









Rhode Island Red- This Sassy Girl won!

On completions...Len finished our railing system, all built to code:


----------



## ChristieAcres

We may be having an early Spring! At first thought, it seems happy, but there is a down side. If we get a late freeze, our fruit will be damaged. Right now, our snow pack isn't deep enough on the Olympics...that will equate to less irrigation and ground water down below. Not good!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Latest news... Len is working on getting our boat ready for the Olympic Peninsula Salmon Derby, a 3-day event, with a lot of prizes including a $10K grand prize! Wouldn't that be just swell?! Okay, I'll be happy with the SALMON! Anything else would be amazing. Speaking of amazing?

Sunday, Len and I hiked 10.75 miles on The Dungeness Spit Lighthouse Trail. While on that hike, I took well over 100 shots of everything I thought was interesting about the trail, the Strait of Juan De Fuca, and the Dungeness Spit Lighthouse. Now for the surprise... I had recently read that after strenuous exercise, elevating legs above the heart would decrease lactic acid (thereby decreasing soreness). I tried it and awoke hardly feeling any soreness at all! In fact, this morning I hiked just over 3 miles with the Ladies Hiking Group (through our Church). Now, back to the pics...

The reason I took so many, had to do with the new perspective I had gained. In recent years, I thought I had been appreciative of my ability to continue to hike at my age. Since living in Sequim, I have been hiking a LOT more. It turns out, I have been meeting quite a few who are limited walking, much less can hike any distance. This got me to thinking... Since I couldn't take them with me, I could take the hike to them! That led to the excessive photography on that long hike. Out of those pics, I chose 64 to illustrate seeing through my eyes. While the shots were chosen, the order needs to be altered and comments added. In addition, I'll be hiking part of this same trail, which will allow me to shoot the remainder of the images needed to complete the narrative. There is now a new page on my blog, just for this one hike (see the first 64 shots):

http://www.sequimforlife.com/?page_id=246


----------



## Melissa

I almost forgot what green grass looked like! :help: <buried under a bunch of snow>


----------



## ChristieAcres

Up at our elevation, 1,100', the season lags a bit. While these are Daffodils in a sunny spot, the others haven't begun to emerge yet. In the valley and down below, there are Daffodils blooming!


----------



## Homesteader1

Really enjoyed your pictures. I love looking at other homesteads. Thank you for the share.


----------



## weedlady

Your pictures are stunning and your industrious husband makes me jealous .

thank you for sharing.
M


----------



## ChristieAcres

A few days ago, I was driving home from town, saw these Daffodils blooming and snapped this pic:









I am looking forward to photographing the field of Daffodils we have, eventually...

The same day, I also went to the John Wayne Marina to walk around and snap a few pics:










This was taken the same day, as well:










Around our place, the hard worker is out "fishing!" In a few days, our garden area will be prepped, hurrayyyyy! This will entail removing stumps and leveling the area. The area is where our motorhome was parked. Other news? We are meeting more of the locals and hooking up with like-minded folks.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Everything has begun to bloom...this was taken locally:










My DD came to visit and we hiked 8 miles round trip, along Lake Crescent (Spruce Railroad Trail all the way to the bridge), on Feb 23, then we hiked down to Dungeness on Feb 24.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is yet another reason I love living here:










I was on my way into town, saw the elk in one of the usual fields, but they were closer this time! The larger buck started to walk toward me, somewhat curious. I was quite a distance away, still, but didn't think it wise to let him get any closer. Also, I was standing behind a fence while taking the pic (they go right over the fences...).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I took most of the afternoon off. It was so beautiful, I grabbed my camera, computer bag, and off I went. My first stop was the Sequim Bay. There, I walked around, taking pictures of the seagulls, blackbirds, and ducks... Suddenly, there was a seagull squabble. Here they are:










Len peeled a few more logs for the little cabin he is building and will be installing interior trim around our addition. It is time to hunt down some more tiles, as that floor is still plywood. Some spots on our property get a lot of sunshine. There, we have Daffodils beginning to bloom now. The sheer number of them is impressive. The former owner planted thousands (deer don't eat them). I am looking forward to seeing yellow blooms blanketing the area. Here is a patch:










I got a little carried away yesterday... When I sat down to look at my pictures? It was shocking how many I took in one afternoon :shock: Sometimes, it may be too much of a good thing?!










I am hoping to go hiking with Len this afternoon. Yes, I am bringing my camera...


----------



## CajunSunshine

This is so INCREDIBLE! You and your camera...blooming before my eyes!

You have an artistic eye and a talent for capturing the moment...Thank you for sharing your world with us!


.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Dup?!


----------



## ChristieAcres

CajunSunshine said:


> This is so INCREDIBLE! You and your camera...blooming before my eyes!
> 
> You have an artistic eye and a talent for capturing the moment...Thank you for sharing your world with us!
> 
> 
> .


Here's one for you :nanner:










Another chicken shot, this time with Princess Puff...action shot:










Rhubarb!










Okay, I know, grass really? Just because... Yes, Melissa!


----------



## ChristieAcres

A couple of days ago, I was on my way to go on a hike on the beach. I stopped to take this pic. Later, when I looked at it, I was a bit surprised. It looks like the deer are glowing. I did crop the shot, but didn't edit it. Cool to see the deer in the forefront with cows in a field in the background...


----------



## Bret

Near and far...

I have never been at this ranch. I know it like the back of my leather glove none the less--from the hills and shadows, the aged leaning fence posts, the mud ruts through the gateway, the brown from where the hay bales were rolled out, distant defining and contrasting fence rows, the stretched improvised gate system , white tipped t-posts trailing off in their straight lines, soil building cow pies, cattle and calves going about their business, a deer checking it's side trail. I could lean over one of the post and keep busy for a day contemplating it all. Wow...I was well on my way to a thousand words for one picture.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Close up of those glowing deer:


----------



## libertygirl

The lighting was just perfect to give those deer a glow. Beautiful shot! Not much different than the scenery here. I love the peacefulness.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yesterday, I was in Port Angeles previewing two homes for CA Buyers. While there, I took a walk at the waterfront.










I did some hiking in Sequim, also. Speaking of lighting, here is a pic I took just before sunset of an interesting tree along a section of the trail.










I returned home to the news...our garden area is now free of stumps, hurray! Soon, I'll be out there taking pics, of course.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the latest pic of our little log cabin and the garden area beyond it. That row of logs was just added two days ago. Len ordered more rebar and will be on that project until it is completed. The only cessation will be small jobs here, including our garden area. We are living rather comfortably in our mobile home. Now that Spring is here early, the weather will continue to warm up. This morning was sunshine and blue skies. About 30 minutes ago, the fog rose up from the town below. This was short lived as the sun is peaking through, so it should burn off quickly. We have had unusual weather this Winter (what there was of it).


----------



## ChristieAcres

My favorite flower shot, taken two days ago.


----------



## manygoatsnmore

It HAS been a weird winter here in WA! Mt St Helens is showing rocks all the way up to the crater rim. I say where Hurricane Ridge is bare ground, too. Doesn't bode well for fire season this year.


----------



## ChristieAcres

manygoatsnmore said:


> It HAS been a weird winter here in WA! Mt St Helens is showing rocks all the way up to the crater rim. I say where Hurricane Ridge is bare ground, too. Doesn't bode well for fire season this year.


No, we don't have the snowpack necessary, not even close. In fact, there is growing concern about having sufficient irrigation water. This doesn't effect us, yet. We are fortunate to be just a few driveways from one of our new friends here. His well is 100gpm. Any fires within the nearby vicinity of this well, will be extinguished far faster. I am hoping we get some extra rain this year!


----------



## Solar Geek

Hey Lori, my SIL and DD, newly weds, are coming YOUR way Friday! I just looked up where you are and they are staying at Olympic National Park! I had no idea you were so close. 

If you have any suggestions of must-see spots (not on the normal tourist or park websites) let me know. And he is vegetarian so if you know of any good places to eat (not pricey) also let me know.

And I extend the same offer to you if you visit *Central **WI*! Or *Chicago *(lived in 9 places there over 17 years with our girls) or *Milwaukee *- grew up there.

Really, the world is tiny today!
SG


----------



## ChristieAcres

Solar Geek said:


> Hey Lori, my SIL and DD, newly weds, are coming YOUR way Friday! I just looked up where you are and they are staying at Olympic National Park! I had no idea you were so close.
> 
> If you have any suggestions of must-see spots (not on the normal tourist or park websites) let me know. And he is vegetarian so if you know of any good places to eat (not pricey) also let me know.
> 
> And I extend the same offer to you if you visit *Central **WI*! Or *Chicago *(lived in 9 places there over 17 years with our girls) or *Milwaukee *- grew up there.
> 
> Really, the world is tiny today!
> SG


How cool is that?! Go ahead and give them my cell as it is my business line:

360-340-4891

Also my site:

http://www.sequimforlife.com/

If they want to meet up? I live less than 30 minutes from that park! I can recommend restaurants, hikes, must-see spots, etc...


----------



## ChristieAcres

Duck for dinner! Last night, Len got one :hobbyhors 

Hot topic today was gardening:drum:


----------



## ChristieAcres

Wild Currants are blooming, took a few shots yesterday. They are such a pretty splash of color.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I have made some great new friends this past few weeks! They are all very different and are so much fun to be around. My newest buddy and I had tea at her lakefront home. She was so down to earth and cool, I had no idea how incredible her home would be! That said, while I could appreciate the high end quality work and stunning decor, I gotta say, this was my favorite thing (the little log style cabin her DH built on their property). It is only being used for fun or company.










This is a 20' X 20' plus that sweet covered porch. It is built like a tiny house with a kitchen, dining nook, living room area, and bunks. Len has been talking about turning out little cabin into a "tiny home." Stay tuned on that one... No, it won't prevent us from building our log home. He just has a hankering to live in the cabin...


----------



## ChristieAcres

The fruit trees are abloom down below in town, but up here? We have a week or so to go. However, our Daffodils are now blooming:


----------



## ChristieAcres

I thought some of you might like to see how the inside of that 20' X 20' cabin would look like, finished nicely. There is no bathroom, but it makes a great little guest cabin!


----------



## ChristieAcres

It has been a busy week for my work, so I haven't had time to get started on gardening work yet. Here is another recent pic I took a few days ago from Seattle.










Notice, I am facing away from Seattle and towards the Olympics...

Len started another row of logs on our little cabin and just trimmed out the door inside our addition.


----------



## RomeGrower

Beautiful Washington. Y'all are blessed.


----------



## libertygirl

RomeGrower said:


> Beautiful Washington. Y'all are blessed.


Georgia is not so bad itself.


----------



## ChristieAcres

A few days ago, I went on a hike at Salt Creek Rec Area with a new friend. "Liz," who is 77, warned me that we'd have to take it easy. Since I expected to be taking pics, that was just fine with me. Here are two of my favorites:









Wild currants are blooming... 










After our hike, we went to lunch. Since I had told her I over-propagate and also start too many seedlings? Getting ready for gardening season was one of our topics. I'll be making up my seed list and know just the spot for my seedling tray operation... It will be in the corner of our addition with the slider on one side and a large window on the other (sliding glass door is S facing and the window is W facing).


----------



## ChristieAcres

Not sure why the first shot came out so big on the post?!


----------



## RomeGrower

libertygirl said:


> Georgia is not so bad itself.


It's funny, but years ago I told God and my family that I never wanted to live in the Southeast. So where did we end up? Ha. He has a sense of humor. But I am one to find beauty around me and I find it here too. I really enjoyed the tall mountains and forests of western Washington when we lived there.


----------



## ChristieAcres

This last couple of days, Len has been logging trees, peeling them, and adding log rows to our log cabin. Tomorrow is the start to our gardening. While most will be herbs, there will be some edible perennials. Everything else is ornamental (trees, bushes, some flowers). I need to get the empty pots back to finish moving the rest of my perennial garden varieties. Our little peach tree is beginning to bloom and a few of our other fruit trees are very close. 

It will be a few weeks before Len will get our garden prepped for planting. Presently, I am collecting a LOT of cardboard boxes. They will be used all around our 11 fruit trees. This is the first permaculture gardening task.

Only other news? Since family, old friends, and all my new friends are encouraging me to sell my photography...? I am now going to move forward to do that for extra money for our log home and greenhouse fund. Tonight, I created my photography facebook page and now have to add the photos to it. Once I get that finished, I'll create a website. Since I enjoy hiking so much, will start backpacking, too? This will give me ample photo ops. 

On the hiking front, I have been going on social hikes, too. This week, I went on hikes with 3 great gals, who are now new friends. A few are into gardening, too.

Since my schedule is booked for the next few weeks, I'll be preparing to offer canning classes after that. There is a quite local need for them!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Here is the progress on our log cabin:









He has one more row of logs to go, then the work will commence on trusses, the roof, etc... Besides a covered front porch, there will be a porch along the North side, too. Len is now going to also build a gable for the loft. I should add that this pic was taken before Len lowered that log and pinned the logs down with rebar. He is out there right now, working on the last layer.


----------



## seedspreader

ChristieAcres said:


> I thought some of you might like to see how the inside of that 20' X 20' cabin would look like, finished nicely. There is no bathroom, but it makes a great little guest cabin!


Beautiful... but I didn't think you were supposed to tie two stoves into one chimney like that?

Am I wrong, or am I just remembering for Gas/Propane appliances?


----------



## Lisa in WA

I was in Sequim last week for the first time. It was interesting, it was raining everywhere else we were and as we drove into Sequim, the skies cleared. As we drove out, they got rainy again. I read that it is in a rain shield. Very pretty place!


----------



## ChristieAcres

seedspreader said:


> Beautiful... but I didn't think you were supposed to tie two stoves into one chimney like that?
> 
> Am I wrong, or am I just remembering for Gas/Propane appliances?


That cabin belongs to my friend. You are correct - they shouldn't be tied in together.


----------



## ChristieAcres

basketti said:


> I was in Sequim last week for the first time. It was interesting, it was raining everywhere else we were and as we drove into Sequim, the skies cleared. As we drove out, they got rainy again. I read that it is in a rain shield. Very pretty place!


Did you have as you drove by? We are less than 10 minutes off Hwy101...


----------



## ChristieAcres

ChristieAcres said:


> Did you have as you drove by? We are less than 10 minutes off Hwy101...


This should have been "wave" as you drove by, lol:hobbyhors


----------



## ChristieAcres

Update: Log Cabin walls are up! The other work commences. 



















Here is my favorite pic of the day:


----------



## Bret

ChristieAcres said:


> That cabin belongs to my friend. You are correct - they shouldn't be tied in together.


Nice cabin.

Good eyes Seedspreader. I learned something.


----------



## Muskrat

It's a pleasure to follow this thread.


----------



## cast iron

No more updates?


----------



## jwal10

http://www.sequimforlife.com/


----------



## cast iron

jwal10 said:


> http://www.sequimforlife.com/


Thank you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

I sent an email.......I am almost positive that I bought Comfrey and mint from Lori years ago; and I was wondering if you still sold those plants??


----------



## mdstrong14

ChristieAcres said:


> Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement, everyone! Each day brings us closer...patience, must employ patience.
> 
> The goal is to get the property paid off within five years and build out of pocket. This will be an adventure, for sure!


We are building out of pocket right now. If you live like you're poor for a while it goes faster than you would think. But it's an amazing process. Will yall be doing the actual work or hiring contractors? The labor is the most expensive part.


----------



## mdstrong14

Just saw that this was an old thread. Hope it coming along well


----------



## Bearfootfarm

She hasn't posted in about a year


----------

